# berufs-wahl.de



## Marcel (23 April 2007)

Hallo liebe user des Computerbetrug.de Forum,
Meine Freundinn (17) ist auf die Seite [noparse]www.Berufs-Wahl.de[/noparse] reingefallen.
Heute erhielt sie Post das sie eine Rechnung von 59€ zahlen soll. 
Der verbraucherschutz wollte nicht helfen da noch nicht 18. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist nicht zu erkennen, das es sich hierbei um ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot handelt. Der Preis steht nur beim ganz weit runter Scrollen, selbe Schriftart + Farbe nur Fett gedruckt, ebenfalls erst in B§6.
Was meint ihr? Wie sollen wir vorgehen?

Mfg 

Marcel


----------



## sascha (23 April 2007)

*AW: Berufs-Wahl.de*



> Wie sollen wir vorgehen?



Wie üblich. Ist alles bereits erklärt.


----------



## anthrax (24 April 2007)

*AW: Berufs-Wahl.de*

So ich bin nun auch angemeldet  haben ein standartbrief der verbraucherzentrale geschickt, und es wurde sofort gehandelt: 



> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau   ,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage bei unserem Berufs-Wahl.de Support.
> 
> ...


Dies war die antwort, wie nun vorgehen?


----------



## peanuts (24 April 2007)

*AW: Berufs-Wahl.de*



anthrax schrieb:


> Ihre Anmeldung mit anschließender Annahme durch uns unter gleichzeitiger Zusendung der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbeziehungen in Textform stellt einen Vertragsschluss dar. Dabei wurden Sie sowohl vor als auch mit Vertragsschluss über Ihr Widerrufsrecht informiert.


Da sehe ich einen gewissen Widerspruch. Wenn die AGB NACH Annahme zugesendet wurden, war das nicht VOR Vertragsschluss.

Und dann greift §355 Abs.2 BGB "Wird die Belehrung nach Vertragsschluss mitgeteilt, beträgt die Frist abweichend von Absatz 1 Satz 2 einen Monat."


----------



## Adele (26 April 2007)

*AW: Berufs-Wahl.de*

Läuft unter "Geld verdienen und Leben planen, leicht gemacht", wie viele andere der zunehmend im Netz auftauchende Angebote auch. Bloss fallen darauf jene rein, die es entweder ein wenig bequemer haben wollen oder verzweifelt nach einem Strohhalm greifen oder wie bei der, auf gleicher Schiene laufenden, "Aktion" "Teste deinen Sex" glauben, dass eine Internet-Prognose das Nonplusultra ist. Nee, da ist selbst eine Berichterstattung in BILD oder Frau im Spiegel noch glaubwürdiger.

Und an Marcel

Wenn Deine Freundin noch nicht 18 ist, ist sie auch noch nicht uneingeschränkt geschäftsfähig, was heißt, dass sie für jeden Vertrag und jeden "größeren" Einkauf oder so das Einverständnis ihrer Erziehungsberechtigten braucht. Ist das nicht vorhanden, ist auch jeglicher abgeschossene Vertrag Null und nichtig. Die hoch informierten und der Juristensprache und die Feinheiten der Gesetzgebung auslotenden Juristen hier im Forum mögen mich notfalls korrigieren............


----------



## conair2004 (20 Mai 2007)

*AW: Berufs-Wahl.de*



Adele schrieb:


> Wenn Deine Freundin noch nicht 18 ist, ist sie auch noch nicht uneingeschränkt geschäftsfähig, was heißt, dass sie für jeden Vertrag und jeden "größeren" Einkauf oder so das Einverständnis ihrer Erziehungsberechtigten braucht. Ist das nicht vorhanden, ist auch jeglicher abgeschossene Vertrag Null und nichtig



Kommt drauf an ob sich die Freundin auch mit Ihren eigenen Daten angemeldet hat und nicht mit den Daten von Eltern etc. 
Wenn sie sich persönlich angemeldet hat, können die Eltern den Vertrag für nichtig erklären.


----------



## Adele (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Berufs-Wahl.de*

Was haben denn die Daten der Eltern damit zu tun? Fakt ist, dass sie selbst noch nicht erwachsen ist. Und davon abgesehen verweist doch wohl die Tatsache, dass nicht ihre Eltern, sondern sie selbst die Rechnung erhielt, deutlich auf ihre eigenen Daten hin, womit wir wieder bei der Stornierung des Vertrags seitens der Erziehungsberechtigten wären.


----------



## conair2004 (25 Mai 2007)

*AW: Berufs-Wahl.de*



Adele schrieb:


> Und davon abgesehen verweist doch wohl die Tatsache, dass nicht ihre Eltern, sondern sie selbst die Rechnung erhielt, deutlich auf ihre eigenen Daten hin, womit wir wieder bei der Stornierung des Vertrags seitens der Erziehungsberechtigten wären.



Da sie den Service benutzt hat, müsste sie doch auch bezahlen. Oder kann man als Minderjähriger etwa jeden Service nutzen und braucht dann nicht zu bezahlen, nur weil man noch keine 18 ist? :spitz:


----------



## Adele (25 Mai 2007)

*AW: Berufs-Wahl.de*

Jedenfalls hat der letzte Beitrag meinen Zorn entfacht!!!!!!!!!!
Es ist sicherlich vom Gesetzgeber nicht ohne Grund so festgelegt, dass die Anerkennung der Geschäftsfähigkeit junger Menschen erst ab 18 Jahrn gilt. Und ich selbst, als Mutter zweier Söhne von knapp 14 und knapp 20 Jahren bedaure es manchmal sehr, dass sie nicht bei der Altersgrenze von 21 Jahren geblieben ist, denn auf Grund von mangelnder Erfahrungen und üblicherweise mangelns Unwissen, dafür mit reichlich Geltungsbedürftigkeit behafteten und teils mit wenig  Interesse an gewissen Problemen im Hintergrund in der Medienwelt  gesegneten  jungen Leute sind gerade diese jungen Leute ein zunehmend beliebte Opfer der hier im Forum diskutierten Abzockmethoden.. Dabei kann ich mich noch sehr gut an meine eigene Naivität erinnern, als ich mein so genanntes eigenständiges Leben mit knapp 18 Jahren begann, quasi mit nix von ´ner Ahnung, aber dafür mit großen Träumen. Die Möglichkeiten der digitalen Kommunikation  verändern sich in einem erschreckenden Tempo, denen die Menschen, Alte und Junge, mit ihrem weitgehend archaisch geprägten Gehirn nicht so schnell folgen können oder übersetzt: Natürlich beeinflusst von Alter, Bildung und Elternhaus hat einfach ein junger Mensch gewöhnlich nicht den Durchblick darüber, dass dass ihn oder sie perfide Abzocker  ihn oder sie im persönlichen Wunschdenken erwischt.


----------



## Penelope Poe (26 Mai 2007)

*AW: Berufs-Wahl.de*

@ Adele 
:thumb:


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (28 Mai 2007)

*AW: Berufs-Wahl.de*



conair2004 schrieb:


> ...kann man als Minderjähriger etwa jeden Service nutzen und braucht dann nicht zu bezahlen, nur weil man noch keine 18 ist?


Lies im Gesetz nach:
http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/108.html
http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/110.html
... und nach dem, was ich damals in der Vorlesung gehört habe, ist der Schutz von Minderjährigen ziemlich fugendicht.

Wuschel


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Mai 2007)

*AW: Berufs-Wahl.de*



Wuschel_MUC schrieb:


> ... und nach dem, was ich damals in der Vorlesung gehört habe, ist der Schutz von Minderjährigen ziemlich fugendicht.


Seit gut rund 2000 Jahren.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 Mai 2007)

*AW: Berufs-Wahl.de*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Da sie den Service benutzt hat, müsste sie doch auch bezahlen. Oder kann man als Minderjähriger etwa jeden Service nutzen und braucht dann nicht zu bezahlen, nur weil man noch keine 18 ist? :spitz:



Jawohl, so ist es, jedenfalls dann, wenn die Leistung nicht nur in der Vergangenheit Geld gekostet hat und dieses durch Taschengeld aufgebracht werden kann.

Zukunfts-Abos sind immer schwebend unwirksam, wenn Minderjährige sie abschließen.

das steht in dem o.a. Link bzw. in § 110 BGB.


----------



## mikamo (4 Juni 2007)

hallo,
heute kam eine Zahlungserinnerung von berufs-wahl.de per mail bei meinem Bruder rein, er müsse noch 59 Euro bezahlen. Mein Bruder sagt, er hat dort sich nicht angemeldet. Wenn vorangegangene e-mails von berufs-wahl.de reingekommen sind, kann es sein, dass er sie für spam gehalten hat und er sie deswegen gelöscht hat. Die Angaben von Namen und Adresse sind falsch, lediglich der Ort stimmt. Leider weiß ich nicht, ob mein Bruder damit wirklich nichts zu tun hat und jemand anderes seine e-mail adresse angegeben hat, denn so wie ich es aus den AGB verstanden habe, muss man ja auf einen link in einer e-mail als Bestätigung klicken. Nun weiß ich nicht, was ich tun soll. Mein Bruder ist nicht volljährig. Die Angaben sind falsch, allerdings kann man einfach über den whois-Dienst von der denic die Adresse und den Namen der Eltern herausfinden. Kann mir jemand Tipps geben? Kann ich einfach warten ob noch was nachkommt? Könnte das als Betrug gewertet werden? Soll ich vom Vertrag zurücktreten oder besser den Vertrag für nichtig erklären, da die zustimmung der Eltern nicht vorhanden ist. Ich danke für das Lsen meines Textes und bitte um Hilfe, da ich ziemlich ratlos bin.


----------



## Wembley (4 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Siehe hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de...ertragsfallen/
http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/hande...abo-fallen.htm

Es geht im Grunde genommen immer wieder ums selbe. Was die Minderjähringen betrifft, ist allgemein gesehen ein Vertrag "schwebend unwirksam", bis die Zustimmung des Erziehungsberechtigten vorliegt. Wenn dieser diese nicht gibt: Pech für den Anbieter. Aber lies dir ruhig obige Links durch. Sie erklären das noch genauer und bieten noch viele weitere Information z.B. welche Handlungsmöglichkeiten es gibt. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Wavestar0759 (5 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hallo mikamo,

da Dein Bruder minderjährig ist, sollte das kein Problem sein.
Einfach von den Eltern eine Mail hinschicken lassen, dass sie mit dem Abschluß dieses Vertrages nicht einverstanden gewesen seien. Dann sollte die Sache (zumindest von der rechtliche Seite) erledigt sein.

Mehr würde ich jedenfalls nicht machen. Natürlich werden die dann mit allen möglichen Drohgebärden versuchen, doch noch an Kohle zu kommen. Aber für mich wäre nach der einen Mail der Drops erstmal gelutscht. Durch die Antwort und evtl. weitere Forderungen haben Deine Eltern ja die Gewissheit, dass der "Vertragspartner" ihre Stellungnahme zum Thema "Minderjährig und rechtsunwirksamer Vertrag"  erhalten haben.

Eine weitere Reaktion der Eltern ist m. E. erst dann notwendig, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid im Briefkasten liegt. Aber nach dem , was man hier im Forum liest, wird ein Lottogewinn wahrscheinlicher sein.

PS Bei meiner Tochter haben sie das auch versucht. Im Anhang der Mail war die Rechnung als pdf mit einer (real existierenden) Adresse, die rund 150 km weit weg ist. Wir haben dann den Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern textlich angepasst hingeschickt. Prmpte Antwort: "Sie haben sich mit Ihrer Mailadresse bei uns angemeldet". Toll... ich habe in meinem Mailprogramm ca 1200 Adressen von anderen Leuten. Mit denen kann ich mich auch anmelden. Aber ich bin ja nicht der Inhaber der Adresse. Das ist für mich noch lange kein Beweis.

_[Dateianhang durch Verlinkung ersetzt. (bh)]_


----------



## thunder-dome (7 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hallöchen, mikamo, aus eigner erfahrung und als betroffener, kann ich dir ersten raten gehe damit zur polizei in deiner Nähe und zeige diese Leute wegen STGB 202a Ausspähen von Daten
STGB 203 Verletzung von Privatgeheimnissen
STGB §205 nur über Strafantrag 
STGB § 303a V.A. Datenveränderung ( auf heimischen PC / EDV )
STGB § 303 B V.A Computersabotage abs 2.
STGB § 303 c Strafantrag
STGB § 263-265 Betrug ( Vorhalten falscher Tatsachen)

an, oder, was ich in meinem Fall in erwägung ziehe Return to sender !

Ip ADD195.225.198,209
Name from Host " d827.aixit.com"
tele des Provider / Hosting 0241-1892680 !

Ich habe es heute mit der Mail an die [email protected] versucht etwas genaueres zuerfahren leider ist die angabe a Fake, add.

sollte sich in den Nächsten zeiten sich das im Schreiben angetrote INKASSO
melden, gleich zur anzeige wegen mittätert im Betrugsfall.. bei Örtlicher Polizei Dienststelle, die Helfen mit Rat und Tat..

so dies ist erstmal alles.......


see you later..... 

we writing later....

tüüs.. OMartin.


----------



## Reducal (7 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

@ Martin, deine Empfehlungen machen wenig Sinn. Zum einen ist es nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolger, den Bestand der Forderung zu klären und zum anderen hat mikamo ja schon geschrieben, dass sich ihr Bruder angeblich dort nicht angemeldet hatte. Wenn dann eine Anzeige erstattet werden sollte, dann greift hier lediglich der § 269 StGB, die Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten (Urkundenfälschung), zum Nachteil des minderjährigen Bruders sowie zum Nachteil des Anbieters.

Was das Inkassounternehmen betrifft, so werden dort die Forderungen vom Anbieter automatisiert übergeben und dann verfolgt. Dabei hat die Inkassosozietät nicht die Möglichkeit und auch nicht die Pflicht zu prüfen, ob die Forderung zu Recht besteht - deren Job ist es lediglich, im Auftrag des Forderungsinhaber mit etwas Nachdruck den ausstehenden Betrag beizutreiben.

Ob allerdings der Anbieter mit den Daten Missbrauch betrieben hat, kann dahin gestellt bleiben. Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach wird niemandem gelingen, dies zu beweisen.

Siehe zu deinen Hinweisen bitte auch das > HIER <.


----------



## Schwabe83 (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hallo,
mir geht es genau so wie mikamo s Bruder. Am 06.06.07 bekam ich einen Brief von der Berufswahl.de. Darin stand was von letzter Mahnung obwohl ICh mich nicht erinnern kann jemals von denen eine Zahlungsanforderung bekommen zu haben. Zuweil Ich mich da auch nie angemeldet oder Regestriert hab bzw bis zum heutigen tage nie auf der Seite war. Der Betrag ligt ebenfalls bei 59€ + 5€ Mahngebür. Da ich nicht Minderjährich bin dürfte es bei mir aber etwas schwerer werden. Bin aber auf jedenfall auch für jede hilfe dankbar!!. Denk Ich werde heute noch bei der Polizei vorbei schauen un dannach denen eventuell n Brief schreiben.  :-? 

MFG


----------



## conair2004 (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



Schwabe83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mir geht es genau so wie mikamo s Bruder. Am 06.06.07 bekam ich einen Brief von der Berufswahl.de. Darin stand was von letzter Mahnung obwohl ICh mich nicht erinnern kann jemals von denen eine Zahlungsanforderung bekommen zu haben. Zuweil Ich mich da auch nie angemeldet oder Regestriert hab bzw bis zum heutigen tage nie auf der Seite war.



Du brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen. 
1) Der Preis von 59€ ist nicht deutlich hervorgehoben. Dem Nutzer wird somit bewusst vorenthalten, dass es sich um einen kostenpflichtigen Service handelt. Somit kann de rVertrag jederzeit widerrufen werden.
2) Wenn du dich selbst nicht angemeldet hast, dann teile dies dem Kundenservice mit. Hierbei hat jemand deine Daten missbraucht, deine Einwilligung zu diesem vertragsabschluss liegt somit nicht vor.

Also, keine Panik....:sun:


----------



## thunder-dome (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hallo Reducal,  Ich habe mir hier mal wieder das STGB vorgenomme, 
und habe dort nachPar.
STGB 203 Verletzung von Privatgeheimnissen
in meinem Fall, kann ich davon ausgehen das Daten missbrauch betrieben wird, und das in sehr grossem still, unter vorhalten Falscher Dokumenta,
untervorhalten fallscher Tatsachen ist man bei mir 
in das System über manipulation der Hardware, E-Mails, 
es kann nicht ausgeschlossen werden das bei mir die Privatspfähre 
soweit maniepuliert ist das Selbst privates umfällt davon betroffen ist. 
( Sprich briefe / postwesen... ete cetera. )

das ganze wird durch mich über  STGB §205 nur über Strafantrag
weiter verfolgt.

Da ich hier hinreichende Probleme im bezug auf Nachweis vor Gericht bekommen habe, 
um Nachweise für meiner Unschuld erbringen zukönnen, 
die mich entlasten hätten können, hat mich jetzt der Spass, 
nur wegen ausfall der EDV- Anlage mit manipulation an Router Tech, 
HDD, wieder Herstellung der System ( 1 Monat ( aufarbeitung umstruckturierung)
eben mal 2500 Euro gekostet !

neben bei. Streit mit Herstellern der Hardware, 
mit Software Herstellern,
Nachbarn, Freunde,............... open end...... no sight.

da greifen diese Par. in meinem fall, auf jeden fall.!
STGB § 303a V.A. Datenveränderung ( auf heimischen PC / EDV )
STGB § 303 B V.A Computersabotage abs 2.
STGB § 303 c Strafantrag
STGB § 263-265 Betrug ( Vorhalten falscher Tatsachen)

damit nicht genug, ich muss den zuständigen, 
klar machen wie und was, wann, warum Zerstört worden ist,
warum ich meiner Beweispflicht nicht nachkommen kann, 
im bezug auf Ämtern / Behörden / Dienststellen ete cetera.
und das nur weil jemand eine Geschichte verbreitet, 
die kein hand und fuss besitzt.

nun zu dem Bruder von mikamo, da würde ich, 
jetzt an deren Stelle mal von ausserhalb Schnellstmögich Mails Port auf return kontrolieren

zit "dass sich ihr Bruder angeblich dort nicht angemeldet hatte."

ist Vorhalten falscher tatsachen !, da sich ja im Namen der FIRMA 

Online Service LTD 
Rodenbacher Chaussee 6 
D-63457 Hanau

jemanden gibt der Behauptet das er es getan hat !

ob er jetzt lügt oder nicht kann man von hier nicht feststellen, 
ist aber die problematik vor der ich hier stehe, 
denn DUMMEN glauben den mist der Erklärung auf dem Papier findet, 
trotz aller Wiederlegungen!

zum anderen gebe ich dir Recht was den 
Par. StGB § 269 angeht, er verweist unter dem absatzt 3, auf den 
StGB § 267 der hier ja wohl zur Anwendung inden würde.

da die Tat vollendet u. ausgeführt wurde.

ob jetzt hier durch einvermögensverlust entstanden 
ist kann man noch nicht abschätzen, da ja offensichtlich 
( gottsei dank nicht Gezahlt wurde) ob daraus ein Deligt 
entwegst das mit dem § 264a Kapitalanlagenbetrug.  
greift, darf bestritten werden.

aber nichts destotrotz.....
ich zit. "Was das Inkassounternehmen betrifft, 
so werden dort die Forderungen vom Anbieter automatisiert 
übergeben und dann verfolgt. Dabei hat die 
Inkassosozietät nicht die Möglichkeit und auch nicht die Pflicht
!"

Ich hatte vor kurzem noch eine auseinander Setztung mit solchem, 
Verein, wo ich dennen klar mach muste das zur zeit wegen umstände 
keine Zahlungen, erfolgen können, summa 50 Euro, wegen Streitigkeiten 
im bezug auf wiederspruch und Schriftlichem hin und her und her und hin............ 

zit."Ob allerdings der Anbieter mit den Daten Missbrauch betrieben hat, 
kann dahin gestellt bleiben. "
Da kann ich dir nur Recht geben.

Zit."Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach wird niemandem gelingen, 
dies zu beweisen."

nun ich Formuliere es mal so,
"Was du nicht willst, was dir getan, tuhe keinem anderen an."

in diesem Sinne 

man liest sich.........
OMartin 11.06.2007


----------



## sascha (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

@thunder-dome



> Ich habe mir hier mal wieder das STGB vorgenomme



Das machen die rund 20 Juristen und Fahnder, die hier regelmäßig lesen und/oder posten, auch. Nur: Die machens täglich und haben auch 'ne Ahnung davon.


----------



## Heike86 (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hallo Erstmal...

Ich bin auch auf berufs-wahl.de reingefallen.
Hab mich da auch wirklich testen lassen und die Leistung auch erhalten.
Allerdings war mir auch nicht klar, dass da 59 € anfallen.
Ich hab das ganze nach der 2. mahnung bezahlt...
Dumm gelaufen... Aber macht nicht den gleichen Fehler!:wall: :

Gruß Heike


----------



## Mifune (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hi...ich habe den selben Fehler gemacht...Mich angemeldet ohne den Preis gesehen zu haben.Leider bin ich volljährig.
Muss ich die 59€ zahlen?
Kann man was dagegen machen?Weil wenn das alles so rechtswirksam ist und ich nicht zahle,dann krieg ich richtig stress...denn die haben meine ip-adresse und alles gespeichert!

mfg


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



Mifune schrieb:


> ...angemeldet ohne den Preis gesehen zu haben.Leider bin ich volljährig.
> ...Muss ich die 59€ zahlen?
> ...Kann man was dagegen machen?
> ...die haben meine ip-adresse und alles gespeichert!


Rechtsberatung darf es hier nicht geben, aber das ist gar nicht nötig.

Wenn du trotz der zahlreichen ähnlich gelagerten Fällen nicht zu einer Entscheidung gelangst, solltest du eine Verbraucherzentrale deines Vertrauens aufsuchen. Sollten die dir zum Zahlen raten, berichte bitte, wie sie zu diesem Schluss kommen.

Wuschel


----------



## kreutzi (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Also mir ist das auch passiert vor einigen Tagen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob u der Zeit der Preis schon so deutlich auf der Anmeldeseite stand.
Ich habe zwei Tage später einen Widerruf geschickt, der abgewiesen wurde. Ich hatte das Ergebnis noch gar nicht in Empfang genommen. Auf die Unkenntlichkeit des Preises wie andere behauptet haben vor längerer Zeit kann man leider nicht mehr eingehen, da dieser mittlerweile fett auf die Hauptseite gedruckt wurde. Ich versuche das ganze noch über rechtliche Nachfrage zu klären, da es doch nicht sein kann, dass ein Widerspruch schon vor Annahme des Ergebnisses nicht mehr möglich ist. Vor allem weil die Anmeldung an einem Freitag war und dort sicherlich keine Dienstleistungen am Samstag und Sonntag vollbracht werden. Für weitere Ratschläge bin ich gerne zu haben. Weil ich den Preis nicht gesehen hatte, habe ich mich dort unter falschem, ausgedachtem Namen angemeldet, deswegen bin ich vorsichtig, damit mir nicht BEtrug unterstellt wird.


----------



## Immo (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



kreutzi schrieb:


> Auf die Unkenntlichkeit des Preises wie andere behauptet haben vor längerer Zeit kann man leider nicht mehr eingehen, da dieser mittlerweile fett auf die Hauptseite gedruckt wurde.


Muß mir wohl eine  neue Brille kaufen, ich sehe nichts von* dickem fetten*
Preis. Ich sehe nur was von Reise gewinnen und und auf der zweiten (Anmeldeseite)
  in dünnster  Schrift gaaaaanz im untersten  Scrollbereich und  wie üblich tief in den AGB versteckt 
"Der einmalige Preis für die Teilnahme beträgt 59 Euro inkl. gesetzlicher Mehrwertsteuer. "

Das Layout unterscheidet sich die Bohne von all den Seiten, die hier besprochen wurden und werden


----------



## kreutzi (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Das war der Text, den ich bekommen habe. Es ist fett gedruckt unter den Anmeldefeldern mit einem Verweis darauf. Wahrscheinlich reicht das nicht um denen einen Strich durch die Rechnung zu machen.
_______________________________________________________________________


> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau , Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage bei unserem Berufs-Wahl.de Support. Ihre Beanstandung ist bei uns eingegangen. Zur Beantwortung möchten wir auf die folgenden Punkte hinweisen. Unsere Aufzeichnungen belegen Ihre Anmeldung unter Angabe Ihrer EMail-Adresse. Ihre Anmeldung mit anschließender Annahme durch uns unter gleichzeitiger Zusendung der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbeziehungen in Textform stellt einen Vertragsschluss dar. Dabei wurden Sie sowohl vor als auch mit Vertragsschluss über Ihr Widerrufsrecht informiert. Der Vertragsschluss über das Internet ist ohne Weiteres möglich und erfolgt bei unserem Angebot unter Beachtung der Verbraucherschutzvorschriften für den Fernabsatz. Insbesondere wurden Sie klar und deutlich sowohl in den von Ihnen als gelesen bestätigten Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen als auch vor Anmeldung über den Preis der Dienstleistung informiert. Ein Widerruf dieses Vertrags ist zum vorliegenden Zeitpunkt leider auch nicht mehr möglich. Gem. § 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 erlischt das Recht zum Widerruf, wenn der Verbraucher die Ausführung der Dienstleistung selbst veranlasst hat. Darauf wurden Sie ebenfalls in hervorgehobener Form hingewiesen, sowohl in den von Ihnen als gelesen betätigten Geschäftsbedingungen und Verbraucherinformationen bei der Anmeldung als auch erneut mit der nachgewiesenen Zusendung bei Vertragsschluss. Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir auf dieser Regelung auch bestehen müssen, um uns vor Missbrauch zu schützen. Ein wirksamer Widerruf des mit uns geschlossenen Vertrages zur Bereitstellung einer Online-Dienstleistung ist nicht eingegangen. Daher haben wir Ihnen den in der Preisangabe ausgewiesenen Betrag inklusive Mehrwertsteuer in Rechnung gestellt. Auf der Anmeldeseite unten, direkt bei der Anmeldeschaltfläche, finden Sie die Preisangabe. Wir haben Sie in hervorgehobener Form am Ende des Textes in Fettdruck positioniert. Zusätzlich befindet sich schon über dem ersten Eingabefeld mittig ein farblich hervorgehobener Sternchenhinweis ("Bitte füllen Sie alle Felder vollständig aus ! *") , der Sie zusätzlich zu der Preisangabe leitet (vgl. BGHZ 139, 368). Die Preisangabe finden Sie auch unter Punkt II. 7 der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen und Verbraucherinformationen. Angesichts des Umfangs der angebotenen Leistung kann eine solche Leistung nur gegen Entgelt erfolgen. Schließlich bieten wir Ihnen diese Leistungen ohne störende Werbung oder Vermarktung Ihrer Daten an. Wir bitten daher um Verständnis, wenn wir auf die Erbringung der Gegenleistung bestehen müssen. Bitte beachten Sie auch, dass Sie sich nach Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist in Verzug befinden und ab diesem Zeitpunkt zur Erstattung weiterer Verzugsschäden verpflichtet sind. Wir empfehlen daher die fristgerechte Zahlung und bedauern, Ihre Einwendung zurückweisen zu müssen. Unabhängig von dem Entgelt für den Zugang zu unserer Online-Dienstleistung sind Sie aber weiterhin kostenlos zur Teilnahme an unserem Gewinnspiel berechtigt, sofern Sie sich nicht schon dafür eingetragen haben - dafür wünschen wir Ihnen viel Glück! Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Ihr Berufs-Wahl.de - Support Team


----------



## Immo (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



kreutzi schrieb:


> Es ist fett gedruckt unter den Anmeldefeldern mit einem Verweis darauf.


Quatsch, unter dick und fett versteh ich was anderes, Nochmal, das ist genau so ein Layout wie hunderte andere Seiten diese Kalibers von den sich keiner  vor Gericht traut . ( Wenn  das erst  nach Anmeldung sichtbar ist,  können die Knaben es in die Tonne treten. Daten einzugeben werden ich mich hüten. )

Wenn du bezahlen willst, ist das ganz allein deine  Entscheidung und keinster Weise 
für andere als Vorbild und Maßstab zu nehmen.


----------



## Wavestar0759 (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Für die Kunden von T-online scheint das mit der gespeicherten IP-Adresse (zumindest die Flatrater) momentan nicht wirklich ein Problem darzustellen.
http://tk-it.verdi.de/news/vorratsdatenspeicherung_kommt
Demnach wird ja nicht ewig alles gespeichert... noch nicht!


----------



## kreutzi (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Ich weiß ja nicht wie du mich gerade verstanden hast, ich habe nicht vor das zu bezahlen wenn ich irgendwie darum herum kommen kann. Problem ist nur, dass ich nicht dagegen angehen kann, weil ich mich unter falschem Namen und Adresse angemeldet habe, da mir der Preis auch nicht bewusst war. Ich frage mich ob am Freitag der Hinweis zum Preis schon sichtbar war wie jetzt.

_[Verlinkung gelöscht, Bild eingefügt. (bh)]_


----------



## kreutzi (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



Wavestar0759 schrieb:


> Für die Kunden von T-online scheint das mit der gespeicherten IP-Adresse (zumindest die Flatrater) momentan nicht wirklich ein Problem darzustellen.
> http://tk-it.verdi.de/news/vorratsdatenspeicherung_kommt
> Demnach wird ja nicht ewig alles gespeichert... noch nicht!




Habe soeben mit Arcor telefoniert diesbezüglich. Wären es nur 7 Tage bei Arcor wie in dem Artikel, dann könnte ich mich freuen und die ruhig Anzeige erstatten lassen etc. Jedoch ist es trotz des noch nicht gültigen GEsetzes so, dass die Daten länger gespeichert werden. Eine Auskunft durfte mir angeblich nicht gegeben werden.


----------



## Immo (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

das Thema Lesbar und  -erkennbarkeit der Preispflichtigkeit und das Gewäsch der Betreiber dieser Wunderseiten zum Thema IP-Adressen wird in fast jedem Thread hier im  Forum Allgemeines seit anderthalb Jahren in tausenden von Postings durchgekaut. Die obige Seite unterscheidet sich außer dem Thema und Bildchen und den Preisversprechungen in nichts von all den anderen Seiten. Lest auch mal in den andern Threads, dann erübrigen sich *alle* Fragen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## Heike86 (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

[...]
Unter computerbetrug.de/news findes du einen Artikel zu diesem Thema. Dort hat das Amtsgericht München entschieden, dass kostenpflichtige internetdienste nicht bezahlt werden müssen, wenn die Zahlungspflicht im Kleingedruckten und in den AGB versteckt ist.
Der Artikel ist vom19.02.2007
Ansonsten wende dich doch mal an die Verbraucherzentrale in deiner Nähe, die werden dir bestimmt das gleiche sagen.

_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Immo (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



Heike86 schrieb:


> [...]


und warum hast du dann bezahlt?


Heike86 schrieb:


> Ich hab das ganze nach der 2. mahnung bezahlt...
> Dumm gelaufen...


----------



## xyx (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



kreutzi schrieb:


> Das war der Text, den ich bekommen habe. Es ist fett gedruckt unter den Anmeldefeldern mit einem Verweis darauf. Wahrscheinlich reicht das nicht um denen einen Strich durch die Rechnung zu machen.
> _______________________________________________________________________



 Ich hab denen diesen vorgeschriebenen Beschwerdebrief geschrieben und bekam genau die gleiche vorgeschriebene Email wie oben. Damals dachte ich noch sie haetten mich falsch verstanden. Ich hab also nochmal geschrieben und es kam also das komplett gleiche zurueck. Man muss sich also erst gar nicht die Muehe machen und denen eine Beschwerdeemail schreiben. Sieht so aus als wuerde man auf ALLES diese Antwort bekommen. Aber wenn das jetzt nichts bringt, was kann man dann dagegen unternehmen? Einfach warten bis die erste Post nach Hause kommt?


----------



## xyx (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Ich meinte den Brief von Kreutzi!


----------



## gagalina (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Ich bin leider auch reingefallen...

Ich habe denen zuerst den vorgefertigten Brief von:

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bayern.de/UNIQ118215636521807/link303142A.html

losgeschickt und habe darauf jetzt folgende Antwort erhalten:

Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau   ,

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage bei unserem Berufs-Wahl.de Support.


Ihre Beanstandung ist bei uns eingegangen. Zur Beantwortung möchten wir auf die folgenden Punkte hinweisen.

Unsere Aufzeichnungen belegen Ihre Anmeldung unter Angabe Ihrer EMail-Adresse.

Ihre Anmeldung mit anschließender Annahme durch uns unter gleichzeitiger Zusendung der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbeziehungen in Textform stellt einen Vertragsschluss dar. Dabei wurden Sie sowohl vor als auch mit Vertragsschluss über Ihr Widerrufsrecht informiert. Der Vertragsschluss über das Internet ist ohne Weiteres möglich und erfolgt bei unserem Angebot unter Beachtung der Verbraucherschutzvorschriften für den Fernabsatz. Insbesondere wurden Sie klar und deutlich sowohl in den von Ihnen als gelesen bestätigten Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen als auch vor Anmeldung über den Preis der Dienstleistung informiert.

Ein Widerruf dieses Vertrags ist zum vorliegenden Zeitpunkt leider auch nicht mehr möglich. Gem. § 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 erlischt das Recht zum Widerruf, wenn der Verbraucher die Ausführung der Dienstleistung selbst veranlasst hat. Darauf wurden Sie ebenfalls in hervorgehobener Form hingewiesen, sowohl in den von Ihnen als gelesen betätigten Geschäftsbedingungen und Verbraucherinformationen bei der Anmeldung als auch erneut mit der nachgewiesenen Zusendung bei Vertragsschluss.
Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir auf dieser Regelung auch bestehen müssen, um uns vor Missbrauch zu schützen.

Ein wirksamer Widerruf des mit uns geschlossenen Vertrages zur Bereitstellung einer Online-Dienstleistung ist nicht eingegangen. Daher haben wir Ihnen den in der Preisangabe ausgewiesenen Betrag inklusive Mehrwertsteuer in Rechnung gestellt. 

Auf der Anmeldeseite unten, direkt bei der Anmeldeschaltfläche, finden Sie die Preisangabe. Wir haben Sie in hervorgehobener Form am Ende des Textes in Fettdruck positioniert. Zusätzlich befindet sich schon über dem ersten Eingabefeld mittig ein farblich hervorgehobener Sternchenhinweis ("Bitte füllen Sie alle Felder vollständig aus ! *") , der Sie zusätzlich zu der Preisangabe leitet (vgl. BGHZ 139, 368). Die Preisangabe finden Sie auch unter Punkt II. 7 der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen und Verbraucherinformationen.

Angesichts des Umfangs der angebotenen Leistung kann eine solche Leistung nur gegen Entgelt erfolgen. Schließlich bieten wir Ihnen diese Leistungen ohne störende Werbung oder Vermarktung Ihrer Daten an. Wir bitten daher um Verständnis, wenn wir auf die Erbringung der Gegenleistung bestehen müssen. 

Bitte beachten Sie auch, dass Sie sich nach Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist in Verzug befinden und ab diesem Zeitpunkt zur Erstattung weiterer Verzugsschäden verpflichtet sind. Wir empfehlen daher die fristgerechte Zahlung und bedauern, Ihre Einwendung zurückweisen zu müssen.

Unabhängig von dem Entgelt für den Zugang zu unserer Online-Dienstleistung sind Sie aber weiterhin kostenlos zur Teilnahme an unserem Gewinnspiel berechtigt, sofern Sie sich nicht schon dafür eingetragen haben - dafür wünschen wir Ihnen viel Glück!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Berufs-Wahl.de - Support Team

Bin mir jetzt nicht so sicher wie ich antworten soll....  
Macht es irgendetwas aus das ich in Irland wohne?

Gagalina


----------



## xyx (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

[Virenscanner: Fullquote des vorhergehenden Postings entfernt]

das ist genau der gleiche brief wie ihn kauzi und ich schon bekommen haben. da sieht man ja wieder erst, wie unserioes das ganze ist.. das sie schon automatisch generierte briefe losschicken, weil sie so viele beanstandungen bekommen....
ich wuerde an  deiner stelle einfach nicht mehr reagieren


----------



## gagalina (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Ich habe mir deren AGB nocheinmal angeguckt, und der Vertrag kann nur dann zusammenkommen wenn die Person ihren permanten Wohnsitz in Deutschland, Oesterreich oder Schweiz hat.  Fuer mich ist das gut, denn ich wohne ja in Irland 
Habe denen das auch gleich gemailt, mal gucken was die darauf antworten (sehrwahrscheinlich teilen die mir dann mit das ich ein Betrueger bin oder so, da ich falsche Angaben gemacht habe bei der Adresse..)

Den Link zu berufs-wahl.de habe ich uebrigens aus einer Werbe Email von einer deutschen Webseite erhalten.  Diese Webseite (weiss nicht ob ich den Namen sagen darf) habe ich jetzt auch einmal angemailt um denen mitzuteilen was fuer eine Firma berufs-wahl.de ist, und das die doch bitte entweder Ihre Benutzer warnen soll den Test nicht zu machen, oder wenigstens solche Links nicht mehr rausschickt.


Gagalina


----------



## Wembley (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



gagalina schrieb:


> Den Link zu berufs-wahl.de habe ich uebrigens aus einer Werbe Email von einer deutschen Webseite erhalten.


Schick mit bitte den Namen der Website per PN (=Private Nachricht). Hast du diese Mail noch? Dann könntest du den ganzen Wortlaut auch mitschicken.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## gagalina (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hey Wembley,

hab dir gerade die Info's zugeschickt.

Gagalina


----------



## kreutzi (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Ich habe auch noch mehrere Mails geschrieben, aber auch immer diese bekommen, in der nicht mal ein Name in der Anrede stand. Tja bis Post nach Hause kommt müsste ich erstmal die Anzeige wegen Nichtzahlung und dann die ANzeige wegen Betruges abwarten...


----------



## gagalina (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Also das ganze mit 
"Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau ,"
finde ich nicht ganz so tragisch, und auch nicht das die vorgefertigte Briefe haben.  
Habe mehrere Jahre in der technischen Unterstuetztung gearbeitet und wir hatten auch "vorgefertigte" Antworten, denn es macht ja keinen Sinn die gleichen Info's zehnmal am Tag zu schreiben, obwohl wir haben das ganze ein bisschen persoenlicher geschrieben und zumindestens versucht die meiste Zeit die Leute mit Namen zu gruessen, aber manchmal hatte man da auch keine Zeit fuer....

Wuerde gerne mal wissen 
 - wieviele Leute diesen Test gemacht haben ohne den Preis zu sehen
 - wieviele Leute sich beschwert haben
 - wieviele Leute im Ende doch noch bezahlt haben...

Das ganze muss sich fuer die doch auch rendieren..  Weiss ja nicht wieviele Leute bei denen im Kundendienst sitzen, aber die Berufs-wahl Informationen muessen ja irgendwie errechnet werden, Briefe muessen losgeschickt werden, Mails muessen geschickt werden...

Gagalina


----------



## gre...gre (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

:tach: alle
ich bin so dumm, dass ich meine richtige name und die adresse gegeben habe.:wall:
 ich habe schon 2 mahnungen ignoriert und wie ein spam gelöscht.
was passiert mit mir :szaf: weiter?


----------



## Reducal (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Man wird das :szaf:irgendwann schächten müssen. Und da du schreiben kannst, bist du nicht dumm wie ein :szaf:sondern kannst dich gegen die Umtriebe im Internet und der Begleiterscheinungen wehren - die mEn richtige Strategie wendest du ja schon an - weiter so! Außer den üblichen Drohkulissen und dem Inkassogeplämpel dürfte eigentlich nichts weiter kommen.


----------



## gre...gre (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Reducal
 ich glaube,dass du weisst, was du sagst :respekt: 
ich mach's weiter so


----------



## gre...gre (23 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

ich habe *LETZTE MAHNUNG* per post bekommen.:bang: 
die rückadresse ONLEINE SERVICE LTD . RODENBACHER CHAUSSEE 6 . 63457 HANAU (director:[ edit]  )
ist jemand aus hanau? es gibt da diesen ONLINE SERVICE? oder steht das gebäude leer?:roll:
es ist interresant, ob "adamca" in diesem forum teilnimmt...:spitz:


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

:-D


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Dieses Bild von dem anscheinend leerstehenden Gebäude mit der modifizierbaren Baustellentafel nutzen andere Firmen auch, z. B. die Walea mit ihrem Alphaload.


----------



## gre...gre (23 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

:thumb::roll:


----------



## gagalina (25 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Ich habe meine Mahnung jetzt per E-Mail erhalten 
Die haben wohl kapiert das ich nicht in Deutschland wohne...



> ZAHLUNGSERINNERUNG
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau xxxx,
> 
> ...



Ich werde trotzdem nicht zahlen - mal sehen was weiter passiert...

Gagalina


----------



## Wavestar0759 (25 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

@ gagalina:
Das ist typischer Textbausteinmüll. Haben wir auch bekommen. 
Auf die Rechnung haben wir ein Widerspruchsschreiben nach dem Muster der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin geschickt. (Anhang 001)
Die Antwort (Anhang 002) und da wir darauf nicht reagiert haben dann die Mahnung (Anhang 003)
Wir haben dann halt nochmal darauf geantwortet: (Anhang 004)

Heute kam dann wieder mal ein Bausatz an (Anhang 005)
Die Antwort folgt im nächsten Post.

To be continued......


----------



## Wavestar0759 (25 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Jetzt noch die Antwort auf diese hübsche Mail. Mal sehen, ob sie es jetzt kapieren. (Anhang 006) 
Aber ich fürchte, da wird wieder nur der übliche Bausteinmüll kommen.
Da werde ich mir wohl ein kostenloses Konto für die Zahlungseingänge der Bearbeitungsgebühren eröffnen müssen :lol:

Edit am 03.07. Dieses Schreiben wurde nicht abgeschickt !!! Später mehr


----------



## kreutzi (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hammeridee! Halt uns auf jeden Fall auf dem laufenden!


----------



## KleineKatze (27 Juni 2007)

*Berufswahl de Bitte um Hilfe*

Hi zusammen.
Habe mich hier nur angemeldet weil ich Hilfe suche, also bitte danach nicht wundern wenn ich dann nicht mehr wirklich aktiv sein werde.
Denke das Forum ist das einzige was sich gut genug mit Rechtslagen auskennt und mir eventuell weiterhelfen kann.
Hab mich bei Berufswahl.de reg

berufs-wahl.de/index.php?w=&ac=anmelden  


Wie man hier unschwer erkennen kann, ist erst in der allerletzten Zeile der Preis für den Test angegeben somit fiel ich also darauf herein in den Glauben der Test würde nichts kosten.


Also genau das wovor hier gewarnt wird:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85798



War mein Fehler ja hätte vielleicht genauer hinsehen sollen.
Nun kommt aber das beste:
Der Test startete nie, es blieb immer nur bei der Anmeldung.

Angeblich hätten sie mir den Test per Email zugeschickt, vieleicht hab ich ihn als Spam gelöscht, somit gesehen habe ich ihn nie gemacht.
Kenne keine Testfragen, Antworten, oder geschweige denn ein Ergebnis.

Als ich heute anrief um das mitt zu teilen meinten sie nur dreisterweise, das ich dennoch zu zahlen hätte da ich ja die Rechnung erhalten habe, und sie mir den Test ein zweites mal zu schicken könnten.
:wall: 

Ein zweites mal damit  sie glauben mir nochmals Geld aus der Tasche ziehen zu können?
Ein Test kostet 59 Euro , mit 2 Tests würde das dann 118 Euro ausmachen.
Ich würd den selbst nicht trauen wenn sie meinten sie würden ihn mir nun kostenlos anbieten aber mir nacher dann dreist die Rechnung schicken.

Hab überlegt einen Widderuf zu schreiben, Problem ist nur das muss scheinbar innerhalb 14 Tage geschehen und meine Anmeldung dort war laut der Frau angeblich am 20.04.2007.

Habe vom Konsumentenschutz Wien erfahren, das sie meisten nur Mahnungen schicken und ihrgendwann aufgeben und die Sache im Sand verläuft.
Im Fall dafür das ich eine Mahnbescheid bekomme soll ich mich wieder an sie wenden.
Ich habe  selbst im Monat nicht viel Geld zur Verfügung logisch das ich dann nicht für ein Produkt welches ich nie genutzt habe nicht zahlen will??:cry: 

Ich bin Verkäuferin und derzeit auf Jobsuche aber ich kann doch nicht von einen Kunden Geld fordern für eine Ware die er niemals bekam oder verwendet hat.:wall: 
Es ist dem Konsumentenschutz auch kein Fall bekannt wo solche Firmen je geklagt vor Gericht hätten.

Ich bin mir da selbst nicht so sicher, obs nur bei der Mahnung und Drohungen bleiben wird.
Habe auch Fälle gehört wo schon mehrere Leute auf dieser [......] reinfielen, und nach einmaligen Zahlen immer wieder zu mehreren Zahlungen aufgefordert wurden-_-
Deswegen meine Angst das wenn ich zahle damit sie endlich Ruhe geben und der Betrag nicht noch höher wird, das sie genau das bei mir machen werden 

Was kann mir im schlimmsten Fall passieren?
Habe keinereli Geld für einen Anwalt oder für ein teueres Gerichtsverfahren.
Das ist mein erster Fall in dieser Richtung und hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


Danke im Vorraus.

_Posting an bestehenden Thread verschoben_


----------



## Immo (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Berufswahl de Bitte um Hilfe*



KleineKatze schrieb:


> Das ist mein erster Fall in dieser Richtung und hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
> 
> 
> Danke im Vorraus.
> ...


wie du siehst, ist das ein bereits länger diskutiertes Thema, du stehst also nicht allein.
Lies den Thread und diese Hinweise 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## KleineKatze (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Schön nur das hilft mir dennoch im ganzen nicht weiter ich bin nicht minderjährig..


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Berufswahl de Bitte um Hilfe*



KleineKatze schrieb:


> Was kann mir im schlimmsten Fall passieren?


...hat dir der Konsumentenschutz schon gesagt...





KleineKatze schrieb:


> ...das sie meisten nur Mahnungen schicken und ihrgendwann aufgeben und die Sache im Sand verläuft.


Nichts anderes ist bekannt und deshalb solltest du dich beruhigen. Selbst die Inkassoschreiben, die auch nur als Mahnungen anzusehen sind, sind i. d. R. das Papier nicht wert, auf dem sie stehen.



KleineKatze schrieb:


> Schön nur das hilft mir dennoch im ganzen nicht...


Nur, dass wir uns richtig verstehen - wir dürfen und werden hier keine Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall machen.


----------



## Matida (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hallo!

Den Textbaustein-Müll kenne ich.
Nur ist der Fall bei mir etwas anders, vielleicht kann mir aber jemand weiterhelfen. Ich bin schon etwas älter, also nicht mehr minderjährig, und habe mich wegen des Gewinnspiels angemeldet. Natürlich habe ich Depp :wall: meine Rechnung bezahlt, bin ja blöd, wusste aber auch nichts näheres. Habe halt gedacht: Bist blöd, warum hast du nicht richtig gelesen.

Jetzt kam letzten Freitag eine "Letzte Mahnung", allerdings mit anderer Kunden- und Rechnungsnummer als die, mit der ich überwiesen habe. Ich habe also die Hotline angerufen, wo ich nach 1 1/2 Stunden durchgekommen bin, und die Dame war sehr kleinlaut, meinte, ich hätte mich eine halbe Stunde vorher schon mal angemeldet (was weiß ich im Juni, was ich im März getrieben habe), sie würde aber versuchen, das zu stornieren, sie schickt mir bis Mittwoch eine Mail.

Als diese nicht kam, habe ich eine Beschwerdemail geschrieben und da kam dreimal (!!!) der besagte Textbaustein-Wust zurück. Was mach ich nun? Auch nicht zahlen? Polizei einschalten? Evtl. Medien einschalten (hätte an Bild-Zeitung oder RTL gedacht)?

Liebe Grüße an Mitleidende.

Steffi


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hallo! Hier scheint ein technisches Problem vorzuliegen - was sollen Polizei und Medien da für dich tun. Beide Institutionen können dir auf keinem Fall helfen, da reicht der gesunde Menschenverstand. Anscheinend hättest du nicht mal den einen Preis zahlen müssen, geschweige denn die technisch problembehaftete Anmeldung. Auf die Hotline oder den Support kannst du bei der Klärung gut und gerne verzichten. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass bei denen nix rund läuft.


----------



## Matida (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Das weiß ich inzwischen, dass ich das Geld umsonst rausgeschmissen habe. Außerdem behauptet deren Telefontante ja, dass ich mich 2x angemeldet habe. Soll Sie mir erstmal beweisen. Ich mach dann nix mehr.


----------



## Wavestar0759 (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

So, nachdem die ...(selbstedit) ja doch nix kapieren, haben wir das Briefchen nochmal etwas überarbeitet und heute geht´s als Antwort auf die Mahnung raus!
Ich glaube fast, wir werden uns mal nach einem kostenlosen Konto umsehen 

*[Virenscanner: Anhänge teilweise editiert und als RTF abgelegt]*


----------



## KleineKatze (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Lol nettes kleines giftiges Briefchen, Recht so.:-D 

Ach ja für alle die noch den Ärger am Hals haben:

www.konsumentenschutz.at

Unter Internet, findet ihr einen Artikel über [.......] im Internet es werden einige Seiten aufgelistet, seltsam das die noch nicht dabei sind.:-? 

Man findet auch einen Rücktrittsbrief, den rieten sie mir ihnen per Post als Einschreiben zu schicken.
Gesagt getan, denn dieser besagt das es gesetzlich legal ist von einen Vertrag binnen innerhalb 3  Monate zurück zu treten.
Von daher leg ich jedem ans Herz, sofern er die ersten  zwei Mahnungen bekommen hat, schnell zu handeln.
Wette damit werden sie nicht rechnen, und somit hab ich es nun endlich bestätigt das ich das Recht auf meiner Seite haben und sie auf Granit beissen werden.
Es flattete heut die Mahnung per Post in den Briefkasten, sollen sie ruhig weiter schicken mich schüchtern die nicht mehr ein.
Da sie ja mal einen Prozess verloren haben müssten sie sehr dumm sein, das ein zweites mal zu versuchen.

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

@KleineKatze
Ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass du aus Ö stammst (siehe dein Link).
Was Österreich anlangt, kann ich auch diesen Link wärmstens empfehlen:

http://www.verbraucherrecht.at/development/typo/test/index.php?id=718

Steht eigentlich alles drin.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Matida (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



KleineKatze schrieb:


> Gesagt getan, denn dieser besagt das es gesetzlich legal ist von einen Vertrag binnen innerhalb 3  Monate zurück zu treten.
> Von daher leg ich jedem ans Herz, sofern er die ersten  zwei Mahnungen bekommen hat, schnell zu handeln.




Ich hab aber meine schriftliche Mahnung erst später als drei Monate bekommen. Aber wie schon gesagt, meiner Meinung nach habe ich mich nur einmal angemeldet, außerdem habe ich die Zahlungsaufforderung nie bekommen.


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Du hattest dich angemeldet? OK, dann lies hier viel rum (auch in den Nachbarthemen) und bilde dir deine Meinung zum Thema. Was die Zahlungsaufforderung betrifft, so kommen die eigentlich immer an die angegebene eMail-Adresse. Sollte die z. B. falsch geschrieben worden sein, dann gibt es weder Zugangsdaten noch die Rechnung - wie auch? Oft bleiben die Nachrichten aber auch im Spamfilter hängen.


----------



## KleineKatze (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



Wembley schrieb:


> @KleineKatze
> Ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass du aus Ö stammst (siehe dein Link).
> Was Österreich anlangt, kann ich auch diesen Link wärmstens empfehlen:
> 
> ...





Danke für Link da steht viel nützliche Info bei dir ich gut gebrauchen kann.

:smile: 



Matida schon klar, ich meinte das mit den Rücktrittsrecht aber auch mehr allgemein quassi für alle die erst vor kurzem darauf reingefallen sind und mit den Widerufsschreiben nichts erreichen konnten.
Wollte nur darauf hinweisen, es ist nicht unbedingt viel aber immerhin denk ich eine kleine Hilfe gegen solche [.......] die aus der Angst der Leute Profit machen.
_
Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Matida (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Ich hatte ja erste Rechnung schon bezahlt. Jetzt flattert die Letzte Mahnung mit anderer Kunden- und Rechnungsnummer ins Haus. Und wenn ich über meinen Fall so nachdenke: wenn wirklich eine Anmeldung nicht funktioniert, dann probiere ich es gleich nochmal und nicht erst nach einer halben Stunde. Da haben die meiner Meinung nach was gefaked. Wie ich das auch bei anderen gelesen habe. []


----------



## besuchersw (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ebenfalls Probleme mit b-w.de. Vor zwei Tagen habe ich eine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten, dabei kann ich mich nicht erinnern einen Berufswahl-Test auf dieser Internetseite je durchgeführt zu haben (hab mal genauer hingeschaut).
Eine Anmeldung ist allerdings wahrscheinlich, weil ich mich vor Kurzem bei mehreren berufsspezifischen Seiten angemeldet habe. Aber das dabei eine kostenpflichtigen sei, das wundert mich nun doch.

Sofort habe ich - wie es wahrscheinlich alle getan haben - ein Widerruf abgeschickt. Und daraufhin - natürlich - eine Serien-email als Antwort erhalten. Daraufhin habe ich recherchiert und bin auf dieses Tread gestossen. Eure Meinungen haben mir sehr geholfen mir ein Bild der Situation zu machen und nun weiss ich, dass ich nicht alleine dastehe.

Ich habe einen Brief verfasst und schicke diesen heute raus. Ich hoffe, dass unser Tun und unsere "Fehler" für alle (auch für die zukünftig [........]) eine Hilfe sein werden. Wäre toll wenn wir unsere Korrespondenz mit b-w.de hier auf dem laufenden halten.

Gruß
SWJ

PS: Meiner Meinung nach sollte die _Ihr-wisst-schon-welche_ Internetpresänz einfach zwangsgeschlossen werden und das Geld an die [..........] zurückgezahlt werden.

_Zwei Wörter wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Matida (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

PS: Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Ihr-wisst-schon-welche Internetpresänz einfach zwangsgeschlossen werden und das Geld an die [...........] zurückgezahlt werden.

Das meine ich auch!! Aber wie gesagt, das "Limited" im Namen zeigt schon, dass die notfalls insolvent sind.


----------



## Reducal (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

...will euch in eurem Rausch nicht reinreden aber besuchersw und Batida, ich glaube nicht, dass ihr wisst, wovon ihr schreibt. Ihr stellt eine hypothetische Forderung auf an jmd., den es nicht gibt, in einer Sache, die so nicht funktioniert.


----------



## besuchersw (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Das PS war nur meine persönliche Meinung und stellt keine Forderung oder Verlangen an Irgendjemanden bzw. Irgendetwas.
Ich finde nur die Methoden solcher Betreiber sehr vulgär. Da findet man eine jusristische Grauzone und versucht damit Geld um jeden Preis zu machen ohne Rücksicht auf die Menschen. Sowas ist sehr assozial und hat nichts mehr mit Erwerbswirtschaft zu tun.

Übrigens habe ich mir die AGBs nochmal genau angeschaut und versucht herauszufinden weshalb die 59 € verlangt werden. Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ist es überhaupt juristisch legal eine Möglichkeit anzubieten evtl. eine Dienstleistung abzuschliessen und das dann als "Gesamt-Dienstleistung" zu deklarieren? Und zu welchem Zeitpunkt sollte ich b-w.de veranlasst haben diese Dienstleistung auszuführen? Ich habe nicht mal den Link zur Weiterleitung benutzt.

Jeder soll selbst entscheiden wie er in dieser Sache vorgeht, ich habe das so gemacht:
Widerspruch, Einschreiben mir Rückschein, eMail-Ad von b-w.de gesperrt (Spamfilter modifiziert) und nun warte ich einfach ab. Sollte b-w.de so dreist sein mir einen Gerichts-Mahnbescheid zu schicken, werde ich auch diesem widersprechen und dann liegt es an b-w.de das Zustandekommen des dubiösen "Vertrags" zu beweisen.

Allen anderen kann ich nur raten sich von solchen Seiten fern zu halten und den einfachen Rat zu beherzigen, das Kleingedruckte doch mal zu lesen, egal wie lange es dauert.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



besuchersw schrieb:


> Da findet man eine jusristische Grauzone und versucht damit Geld um jeden Preis zu machen ohne Rücksicht auf die Menschen.


absolut richtig gesehen, wobei der Ausdruck Grauzone noch beschönigt, es ist schlicht ein übler Sumpf.  


besuchersw schrieb:


> Allen anderen kann ich nur raten sich von solchen Seiten fern zu halten und den einfachen Rat zu beherzigen, das Kleingedruckte
> doch mal zu lesen, egal wie lange es dauert.


ebenfalls richtig. Leider sind die Tricks insbesondere unerfahrenen oder Neulingen
 im WWW so etwas unterzujubeln, fast unerschöpflich. Diese sind genau  die  Zielgruppe
 bzw Opfer  dieser "Unternehmen"


----------



## KleineKatze (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



Matida schrieb:


> PS: Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Ihr-wisst-schon-welche Internetpresänz einfach zwangsgeschlossen werden und das Geld an die [...........] zurückgezahlt werden.
> 
> Das meine ich auch!! Aber wie gesagt, das "Limited" im Namen zeigt schon, dass die notfalls insolvent sind.




Meine Meinung, ködern die Leute mit einer Sprachreise, und in der Email konnte ich mich daran erinnern das was davon drin stand das man Ipods gewinnen könnte.. 
Hoffe das die endlich mal von jemanden dicht gemacht werden und dazu geklagt werden, allen Leuten die sie bisher finanziell geschadet haben das Geld zurück erstatten zu müssen!
Eins hab ich nun daraus gelernt, ich mache nie wieder ihrgendwo je wieder einen Test ausser solche Fun tests bei [noparse]www.testdich.de[/noparse] da wollte man sich einmal beruflich neu orientieren weil man auf Jobsuche ist und gerät an so einer [ edit]  Firma!


----------



## besuchersw (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Anmerkung

Habe jetzt vor Kurzem ein Tipp von einem Kenner bekommen. Folgendes aus dem BGB

*Nichtige Rechtsgeschäfte*
§ 138 BGB - Geschäfte, die gegen die _guten Sitten_ verstoßen, z.B. wenn ein krasses Missverhältnis zwischen Leistung und Gegenleistung besteht oder wenn die Notlage, Unerfahrenheit bzw. der Leichtsinn einer Person ausgenutzt wird.

Nun gut was ist dabei ein krasses Missverhältnis? Man könnte beim Fall der b-w.de behaupten, dass es solche Berufswahltests schon kostenlos gibt, also für umme. Während b-w.de 59 € verlangt und behauptet dies sei bereits eine Dienstleistung während in den AGBs nur von der Bereitstellung des Tests die Rede ist!
Zweitens, wer arbeitslos bzw. arbeitssuchend ist, befindet sich ja gewissermaßen in einer Notlage und diese wird hier rücksichtslos ausgenutzt. Ich denke wenn man so argumentiert hat man sogar gute Chancen sein Geld zurück zuholen weil das "Geschäft" ja von vornherein nichtig war und b-w.de ja das Geld herausgeben müsste. Das "Herausgeben" wird für die die bereits bezahlt haben aber recht schwer zu bekommen sein (wahrscheinlich nur durch ein Gerichtsverfahren).

Was ist eure Meinung? Liege ich da vielleicht falsch?


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



besuchersw schrieb:


> Das "Herausgeben" wird für die die bereits bezahlt haben aber recht schwer zu bekommen sein (wahrscheinlich nur durch ein Gerichtsverfahren).


Es gibt einen Grundsatz der besagt, dass es im Zivilrecht wichtig ist, den Gegner in den 
Zugzwang zu bringen. Solange nicht gezahlt wird, müssen die Gegner ihren (angeblichen)
 Forderungen hinterherlaufen. Dabei sind sie jetzt schon zweimal auf die Nase gefallen.
 Der umgekehrte Weg (sein Geld zurückzuholen) ist leider aus vielen Gründen wenig 
erfolgversprechend. Dazu zählen  die undurchsichtigen Firmenkonstellationen  und die
 unterschiedliche  (schlechtere)   Beweislast im Prozess.


----------



## *ich* (14 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

hey leute...

tut mir leid,dass ich das nochmal von vorne beginne, aber ich habe leider keine zeit, mir alle seiten durchzulesen... ich bin ebenfalls bei berufs-wahl.de reingefallen und die wollen nun das geld haben... habe stetig widerrufsmails geschrieben und immer nur musterbriefe zurück bekommen... habe dann "aus spaß" meine mails immer wieder geschickt... doch nun drohen die mir mit gericht... uff...   ich bin erst 16 und habe leider überhaupt keine ahnung, was ich nun machen soll...

vllt könnte einer von euch so nett sein, und mal eure ergebnisse dazu für mich zusammenfassen ohne so kompliziert von paragraphen etc zu reden... wär gaaaanz lieb, weil ich im moment echt ein wenig angst vor denen habe... meine eltern wissen nix davon und sollten es auch möglichst nicht erfahren...

hoffe auf antwort... liebe grüße aus ostfriesland...

vanessa


----------



## katzenjens (14 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hallo Vanessa,

1. Eltern einweihen
2. Eltern den Link zu diesem Forum geben, dann können die lesen und entscheiden was zu tun ist

Auch ein Besuch bei www.augsblog.de nutzt .

Und zum Schluss immer wieder der gleiche Hinweis. Den Anbietern der zweifelhaften Diensten gegenüber nicht geschwätzig verhalten. Ausser leeren Drohungen passiert i.d.R. nix. Erst wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt, handeln. Dort das Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle, zurückschicken und gut ist.

Gruß,
Jens

PS. Keine Zeit haben, die Seiten durchzulesen ist für eine 16-jährige leider etwas schwach :cry: . Tut mir leid dieses so sagen zu müssen.


----------



## *ich* (14 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

joaaa... danke erstmal...

okay...dann werde ich denk ich nun einfach kürzere mails schrieben oder so... 

das mit der zeit hat viele gründe, ist aber leider wirklich so... denn ich sollte täglich nicht länger als ne halbe stunde am pc verbringen...brauche viel bewegung, etc... denn leider ist das mit berufs-wahl nicht mein einziges problem... bin in therapie wegen bulimie und sachen wie pc-arbeit ist nicht allzu gut momentan... ist auch egal... würde zu lange dauern, das auszuführen...

liebe grüße
vanessa


----------



## Penelope Poe (14 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Liebe Vanesse, ich kann mich der Meinung von Jens nur anschließen: Weihe deine Eltern ein! Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass so eine Geschichte deine Therapie positiv beeinflusst. Vielleicht haben deine Eltern mehr Zeit dieses Forum durchzuforsten und dir dabei zu helfen. Natürlich würde auch ich bei meinen Kindern erstmal schmerzhaft das Gesicht verziehn, wenn sowas passiert - aber Eltern sind nun mal so, erst wird gemeckert und dann wird geholfen, da sind wir uns alle ziemlich ähnlich!


----------



## katzenjens (14 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hallo Vanessa,

gerade bei so einer Seite wo es um Berufswahl usw. geht, können Dir Deine Eltern keinen Vorwurf machen, Du wolltest Dich schliesslich zu Deiner beruflichen Zukunft informieren. Auch Deine Eltern werden nach dem Besuch der Seite schnell feststellen, mit welchen Tricks dort gearbeitet wird, um die Kosten zu verschleiern. Du hast momntan andere Prioritäten als Dich mit solchen "Firmen" herumzuschlagen. Übergib den Kram Deinen Eltern, die werden durch Tipps hier aus dem Forum und Verbraucherzentralen die Sache harmlos erledigen.

Es ist nicht so, dass wir Dir hier keine genauen Tips zu Deinem Fall geben wollen, es ist schlicht und ergreifend verboten.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## obsessiv (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Ich bin leider auch auf diese Masche reingefallen. Dummerweise habe ich mich aber wirklich selbst angemeldet - jedoch natürlich den Preis übersehen - Habe an dem Test jedoch niemals teilgenommen. D.h. eigentlich habe ich die Leistung nie in Anspruch genommen. In der ersten Rechnung stand, dass man eine Widerrufsfrist von 4 Wochen gehabt hätte - die aber bei mir noch nicht verstrichen waren und deswegen habe ich auch eine Email geschrieben, wo ich klar gelegt habe, dass ich den Test nie gemacht habe und gleichzeitig meine Anmeldung widerrufen wollte. Als Antwort kam die erste Mahnung, bei der ich wiederrum eine Email schrieb, in der ich auf die Erste verwies. Darauf bekam ich dann zwei identische Antworten, wie sie hier schon reingestellt wurden. Also unpersönlich und schwammig formuliert. Eigentlich kein Eingehen auf mein ursprüngliches Schreiben. Daraufhin habe ich es aufgegeben und einfach die Sache ruhen lassen, bis ich heute die zweite Mahnung erhalten habe. Natürlich möchte ich nicht bezahlen. Ich habe nur ein wenig Angst vor den Konsequenzen, wenn ich nicht bezahle. Ist es wahrscheinlich, dass es die geben könnte und wie würden sie ausfallen? Oder könnt ihr mir besten Gewissens zureden einfach nicht zu bezahlen?

LG o.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



obsessiv schrieb:


> . Ist es wahrscheinlich, dass es die geben könnte und wie würden sie ausfallen? Oder könnt ihr mir besten Gewissens zureden einfach nicht zu bezahlen?


Weder sind hier Hellseher vertreten noch darf   zu oder abgeraten werden (unerlaubte Rechtsberatung) 
wie immer in diesem Fall:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## katzenjens (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hier nochmal ein externer Link zum Thema...

http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## BuntonBeatz (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Mich hats auch erwischt. Hab die 2. Mahnung bekommen was soll ich jetzt machen Zahlen?


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

....ach, mach doch was du willst. Ich an deiner Stelle würde hier erstmal ein bisschen rumlesen.
:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



BuntonBeatz schrieb:


> was soll ich jetzt machen


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

@Reducal,
nicht aufregen, das ist doch erst das 3481. Mal, dass jemand soetwas hier fragt...
(selbst wenn die Antwort unmittelbar in den Postings davor steht)


----------



## besuchersw (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Nur 3481 Mal? :roll: 
Macht sich noch jemand die Mühe die postings alla ganz durchzulesen?


----------



## besuchersw (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Heute ist es offiziell, habe die erste Mahnung erhalten. Was mich aber am meisten gewundert hat ist, dass b-w.de es doch tatsächlich geschafft hat, die e-Mail-Adressen-Blockade zu überwinden. Ich habe bei meinem e-Mail Provider nachgeschaut - tatsächlich, der Eintrag in der "blacklist" ist einfach weg.
Ich schätze ich muss mir bald eine Neue zulegen. Werdet ihr auch mit diesem Mahn-Spam zugemailt?

Gruß, SWJ


----------



## KikiBA (24 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hallo!! Ich bin erstaunt, wieviele Leute auf genau die gleiche Art und Weise wie ich bei berufs-wahl.de reingefallen sind! Oki, bis zur angeblich letzten Mahnung sind wir nun schon alle gekommen, und keiner wird das wohl zahlen wollen, oder? Ich habe allerdings noch nichts gefunden, wie weit das gehen kann, bzw. ob die nach der Übergabe an einen Anwalt damit auch vor Gericht gehen, und ob es da rechtswirksame Urteile gegeben hat. Weiß jemand von Euch etwas darüber?


----------



## jupp11 (24 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



KikiBA schrieb:


> ob die nach der Übergabe an einen Anwalt damit auch vor Gericht gehen,
> und ob es da rechtswirksame Urteile gegeben hat.



Vor dem Gang zu Gericht kommt erstmal der *gerichtliche* Mahnbescheid
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
Der wurde bisher nur sehr selten  gesichtet und  erledigt sich in 99,9999%
nach Rücksendung mit dem Kreuzchen an der der richtigen Stelle.
In zwei ähnlich  gelagerten Fällen haben sich "Anbieter" vor Gericht gewagt und sind  voll auf die Schnauze  geflogen.


----------



## KikiBA (25 Juli 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

danke dir für die Information. Ich hatte auch erstmal beschlossen, die Sache auszusitzen. Ich sehe einfach nicht ein, warum ich denen für Nichts! soviel Geld geben sollte!


----------



## hwausr (2 August 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hallo, auch ich möchte etwas zu dem Thema sagen. Ich wollte auch mal meine beruflichen Qualitäten testen und bin auf der Seite gelandet. Allerdings habe ich mich noch nicht mal angemeldet, geschweige denn den Test gemacht- bekam allerdings eine Rechnung über 59 Euro.. Als Teilnahmetermin war dort Ende Juni angegeben, obwohl mir erst letzte Woche die Idee mit einem eventuellen Berufswechsel kam..Natürlich habe ich Widerspruch eingelegt und bekam ebenfalls 'Ihre Beanstandung ist bei uns eingegangen blabla..' zurück. Daraufhin habe ich darum gebeten mir doch bitte die genauen Daten mitzuteilen, wann ich mich denn angemeldet haben soll. Als Antwort bekam ich den Brief ein 2. Mal..Ziemlich dämlich, die Leute! Ich habe zurück geschrieben, dass ich den Brief schon einmal bekommen hätte und meine Anfrage nicht beantwortet worden sei. Bin mal gespannt, was sie diesmal schicken:-D.


----------



## Wavestar0759 (2 August 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Na was wohl? Ihre Beanstandung ist bei uns eingegangen. Unsere Aufzeichnungen belegen Ihre Anmeldung,...Widerruf ist zum vorliegenden Zeitpunkt nicht mehr möglich, bla bla blubb.

Auf "Kundenreklamationen" können die doch nur mit Textbausteinmüll antworten. Zu was anderem reicht wohl der IQ nicht. Sollten wohl mal bei IQ-Test mitmachen


----------



## Reducal (2 August 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



Wavestar0759 schrieb:


> Zu was anderem reicht wohl der IQ nicht.


..oder der Standpunkt, die Einstellung, das unzureichende Rechtsverständnis oder die Arbeitsanweisung für den Support. Wir sind doch hier in keinem Prangerboard sondern durchaus solide und fachkundig platziert bittschön.


----------



## hwausr (3 August 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> ..oder der Standpunkt, die Einstellung, das unzureichende Rechtsverständnis oder die Arbeitsanweisung für den Support. Wir sind doch hier in keinem Prangerboard sondern durchaus solide und fachkundig platziert bittschön.


Du hast Recht, die sollten ihren IQ bei 'iq-fight' testen, da sind sie an der richtigen Adresse!


----------



## KikiBA (5 August 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

...und ich warte nach der letzten Mahnung immer noch darauf, was sie nun als nächstes tun. Aber womöglich sind sie schwer damit beschäftigt, die vielen Widersprüche zu bearbeiten...:-p


----------



## blowfish (6 August 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



KikiBA schrieb:


> Aber womöglich sind sie schwer damit beschäftigt, die vielen Widersprüche zu bearbeiten...:-p



Das kann nicht so lange dauern. Die ganzen Textbausteine zusammenfügen und ab an den Widerspruchsempfänger dauert bei einem guten Programm keine 10 Minuten für 10000 Antworten.:scherzkeks:


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (7 August 2007)

*AW: Berufs-Wahl.de*



anthrax schrieb:


> ...wie nun vorgehen?


Wie hier mehrfach beschrieben: totstellen, für eingehende Beratung zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen!


----------



## KikiBA (8 August 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

In der neuesten Ausgabe der Computer-Bild gibt es einen Artikel über gefährliche Internetseiten, und was soll ich sagen?! b-w.de steht mit drin in der Rubrik Abzocke. Na, hoffenlich hält das Andere Leute davon ab, diesen verdammten Test zu machen!


----------



## hwausr (13 August 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Heute habe ich eine Mahnung bekommen, in der mir  mit dem Anwalt gedroht wird- mal was Anderes Ich habe daraufhin geschrieben, solange sie mir nicht den genauen Zeitpunkt meiner 'Anmeldung' nennen können, werde ich nicht zahlen. Mal sehen, wie es weiter geht..


----------



## hwausr (13 August 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Ah, just Antwort erhalten: Ein Mitarbeiter wird sich meinem Schrieb annehmen, man bittet um Geduld..


----------



## Matida (21 August 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Was? Die antworten inzwischen mit Briefen, wo sich jemand persönlich um eine Angelegenheit kümmern soll? Haben die Mitarbeiter eingestellt?

Also ich habe seit der Mahnung vom Juni nichts mehr gehört. Vielleicht haben sie keine Lust mehr. Dafür habe ich die Mail gefunden, in der ich wiederrufen habe (gleich am Tag meiner Anmeldung). Hilft die mir noch?


----------



## Wembley (21 August 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



Matida schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich die Mail gefunden, in der ich wiederrufen habe (gleich am Tag meiner Anmeldung). Hilft die mir noch?


Sicherlich. Mail aufbewahren und das Leben genießen.  

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## gagalina (21 August 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

HalliHallo,

ich wollte nur kurz sagen das ich meine erste Mahnung letzen Monat erhalten habe - obwohl ich denen ja gesagt hab, das ich ueberhaupt nicht in Deutschland wohne 

Hab die Addresse meiner Mutter angegeben - die hat natuerlich den Brief geoeffnet und dann die Polizei angerufen (Ich war auf Urlaub und Sie konnte mich nicht erreichen) 

Seitdem nix mehr von denen gehoert...

Von der Firma die mir den Link zu Berufs-wahl geschickt hab, hab ich auch noch keine Antwort gehoert..

Gagalina


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



gagalina schrieb:


> Hab die Addresse meiner Mutter angegeben - die hat natuerlich den Brief geoeffnet und dann die Polizei angerufen ....


Und was habe die gesagt (ich hoffe doch nicht das hier: http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/145.html)?


----------



## gagalina (21 August 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

weiss nicht genau was die gesagt haben, aber ich glaube meine Mutter hat sogar eine Anzeige gegen berufs-wahl.de gemacht...

Habe jetzt sogar in der letzten Stunde eine Antwort von der Firma erhalten die mir den berufs-wahl.de Link als Werbung geschickt hat, aber ich glaub die haben keine Peilung was fuer Werbung die da verschickt haben...

Gagalina


----------



## Shiny (26 August 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich habe mich im Juli auch auf berufs-wahl.de angemeldet und natürlich den Preis übersehen. Ich habe mich mit falschem Namen und Adresse angemeldet, das Dumme dabei ist, dass ich mich mit der Adresse meines Freundes angemeldet habe :wall: Ich weiß, dass ist echt doof von mir, aber hab mir bei der Anmeldung halt schnell einen Namen ausgedacht und wie gesagt, die Adresse meines Freundes angegeben, da ich ja nicht damit gerechnet habe, dass der ganze Spaß 59 Euro kostet!! Hab's ihm allerdings noch nicht gebeichtet...
Jetzt habe ich über E-Mail die zweite Mahnung bekommen, wo sie noch 5 Euro draufgeschlagen haben. Hab ihm schon erzählt, dass ich darauf reingefallen bin, worauf er mir erzählt hat, dass ihm das ganze auch schon passiert ist. Er hat bezahlt und dann kam aber die nächste Rechnung (59 Euro) von irgendeiner Spiele-Seite auf der er noch nie war...also man sieht dass das reine [ edit]  ist. 
Ich bin die ganze Zeit am Überlegen ob ich es ihm sagen soll, dass ich seine Adresse verwendet habe und nicht zahle oder ob ich mir den ganzen Ärger erspare und jetzt doch klein beigeben soll...Ach ich bin echt ratlos!
Hanau ist ganz in der Nähe von mir (15km), ich werde mich die Woche mal ins Auto setzten und sehen, ob es das Gebäude gibt/leer steht.
Ich hab mich im Internet schon bisschen informiert, es sind so viele Leute darauf reingefallen, deshalb verstehe ich nicht, warum es diese [ edit] -Seite noch gibt?! Kann man damit nicht an die Öffentlichkeit gehen oder irgenwie anders gegen die vorgehen? Oder ist das in Ordnung was die machen?


----------



## sascha (26 August 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



> Kann man damit nicht an die Öffentlichkeit gehen oder irgenwie anders gegen die vorgehen? Oder ist das in Ordnung was die machen?



Was willst du hören?


----------



## sahnewürstchen (29 August 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Guten Tag!

Eine klare Ansage hätte ich aber schon nochmal gerne gehört, was hier eigentlich nie wirklich gesagt wird.

Ganz allgemein gefragt:
Sollte man nun einen Widerruf senden (auch wenn man falsche Angaben gemacht hat) oder lieber von Anfang an nicht reagieren?


----------



## jupp11 (29 August 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



sahnewürstchen schrieb:


> Eine klare Ansage hätte ich aber schon nochmal gerne gehört, was hier eigentlich nie wirklich gesagt wird.?


Ist aber nun mal in Deutschland als unerlaubte Rechtsberatung verboten. 
Wege können dir beschrieben werden, die Entscheidung muß du selber  treffen  oder einen Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale konsultieren 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm

http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ118788594816495/link308612A.html
Entweder  man hat ein dickes Fell. Gerichtlich geht man,  soweit bekannt ist,  nicht vor. 
Konkret  würde es ohnehin erst bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
oder  man geht  auf Nummer sicher, dafür gibt es einen Brief  der VZ 
http://www.vz-nrw.de/mediabig/31922A.rtf
Ob der allerdings wirklich vor weiteren Belästigungs- und Mahnschreiben schützt, 
kann niemand  garantieren.


----------



## sahnewürstchen (29 August 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Also es geht mir auch nicht um die Mahnschreiben...von mir aus, solange es nur Schreiben sind. Die Frage ist bloß, was sinnvoller ist wenn tatsächlich etwas nachkommt, wenn man sich vorher durch ein Schreiben "abgesichert" hat oder wenn man nicht reagiert ?!

Aber na gut, wenn das nicht zulässig ist dann würde ich mich dafür entscheiden , nicht zu reagieren, garnicht. Meine Daten haben sie nicht, nur die IP. Zweifelhaften Firmen wird diese wohl nicht weiter eröffnet...also ist das Thema abgehakt


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



sahnewürstchen schrieb:


> ...würde ich mich dafür entscheiden , nicht zu reagieren, garnicht.


:thumb:


----------



## kerstin90 (12 September 2007)

*AW: Berufs-Wahl.de*

hii, 
also, ich hab genau das selbe problem.
Ich bin noch nicht mal 17, und bei dieser seite hat man aber keein geb. Datum unter 18 angeben können, deswegen, hab ich beim Geburtsjahr 1988 angekreuzt.
Kann mich da jetzt wer anzeigen, oder sowas?
Den Brief hab ich scon hingeschickt.
glg


----------



## KleineKatze (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

So ich mal wieder bekam heut ein Inkasso Schreiben vom Anwalt von berufswahl de.
Nun wollen sie 90 Euro haben, lol.
Von ihrgendeinen Anwalt vom Inkasso büro. 
Die von der Arbeiterkammer meinten ja damals sollte ich von dem Anwalt so ein Schreiben bekommen Ihnen einfach die Kopie meines Schreibens in dem ich mich rechtlich gesehen binnen 3 Monaten von ihren Vertrag lösen kann hin schicken.
Das werd ich auch machen, aber mich nochmals erkundingen was ich tun kann.
Bekam hier mal jemand ein Inkasso Schreiben von denen?
Das komische ist sie weisen drauf hin das sie keinen Telefonkontakt wünschen, wie offensichtlich ist es dann doch wohl ist das sie nur aufs Geld aus sind brauch ich keinen zu sagen.:wall:
Meine Frage ist nun folgende gabs je einen Fall bei euch wo das Inkasso Büro vor der Tür stand?
Ich weiss das ich im Recht bin aber macht das mal einen Inkasso Büro klar.:cry: 
Wenn also selbst jemand so ein Schreiben bekam und dann aus Erfahrungsbericht schildern kann wie es weiter geht wär das sehr nett.

Danke.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



KleineKatze schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist nun folgende gabs je einen Fall bei euch wo das Inkasso Büro vor der Tür stand?
> Ich weiss das ich im Recht bin aber macht das mal einen Inkasso Büro klar.:cry: .



Hör auf schlechte Serien im Privat-TV zu sehen. Sowas gibt es nur dort.


----------



## KleineKatze (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Ich find solche Witze nicht angebracht, ich kannte einen Fall wo jemand wegen Schulden gepfändet wurde.
Ich will eine ernst zu nehmende Antwort und keine blöden Sprüche.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Das ist kein Witz. Inkassofirmen/büros haben keinerlei besondere Befugnis. 
Was du eventuell meinst ist der Gerichtsvollzieher. Der wird aber erst tätig, 
wenn ein vollstreckbares Gerichtsurteil vorliegt.  Soweit ist es noch nie 
gekommen. Jetzt beruhig dich mal und  verbreite  hier keine  Panik  mit 
unvollständigem  und  unverdautem Halbwissen. Wenn du es ganz genau  wissen 
willst geh zur Verbraucherzentrale und laß dich dort beraten.


----------



## KleineKatze (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Ok gut, hoffe das stimmt soweit.
Verbraucherschutz weiss ich nicht ob es das in Österreich soweit hier auch gibt oder ob dafür eben auch die Arbeiterkammer zuständig ist.


----------



## kolm (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

guten tag, bin wirklich verdammt froh über das forum hier ( bin nämlich auch ein "opfer" von bw geworden 

die erste mahnung kam schon raus und auf mein antwortschreiben, indem ich das widerrufen habe, dass ich keinerlei leistung von ihnen entgegen genommen habe, habe ich heut bekommen :



> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau  XXX
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage bei unserem Berufs-Wahl.de Support.
> 
> ...



mich regt das total auf .. zu meiner aktuellen position, bin in der elften in der fos, wollt mich zu späteren berufen etwas orientieren, un da bin ich natürlich in die falle von bw getappt - aber zahlen will ich auf gar keinen fall, nächste woche geh ich zu meinem rechtsanwalt ( gut, dass ich während meiner schulzeit praktikas mache - und noch viel besser, dass ich demnächst ein praktikum in einer rechtsanwaltskanzlei mache - da erkundige ich mich dazu ( un ich bin auch noch rechtsschutzversichert bei meinen eltern - denn eine beratung für 200 € für eine stunde wäre bei bw sicherlich nicht angebracht )
was meint ihr jetz, soll ich bw noch antworten, oder erst mal abwarten ( und antwortet mir bitte nicht mit *rechtsberatung ist gesetztlich nicht erlaubt ::cry: ) 

vielen dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## dvill (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Welche Frage wäre denn bisher noch unbeantwortet?


----------



## kolm (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

vielen dank, die seiten haben mir wirklich gut weitergehofen

allerdings gefällt mir der satz ...

"Das heißt aber auch, der Richter wird sich die Internetseite genau ansehen und prüfen, ob auf der klar und deutlich über die Zahlungspflicht informiert wurde."

... nicht gerade sehr 
da bei der anmeldeseite ganz unten der preis ja steht, weiß jemand von euch, ob des schon immer dort stand, oder ob sie den erst in den letzten wochen bzw. monate hinzugefügt haben 

nun ja, ich werd jetz denen erst mal keine antwort auf den ihre e-mails geben und sicherlich tut es nicht schaden, wenn ich mich mal von dem rechtsanwalt auf meiner praktikumsstelle beraten lasse


vielen dank an alle, die diese seite aufgebaut haben und die ganzen nützlichen beiträge geschrieben haben


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

.... und einen Screen-Shot machen, damit klar ist, dass man den Preis erst sieht, wenn man die restlichen Zeilen scrollt.


----------



## gre...gre (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



kolm schrieb:


> ...oder ob sie den erst in den letzten wochen bzw. monate hinzugefügt haben


ganz genau. am 02.2007 stand GAR NIX.

ich habe die sache schon ganz vergessen als commt endlich :spitz: ein "schönes" briefchen von anwaltkanzlei h... "hölle":scherzkeks:  meckenheimer allee 82, bonn (diese name und adresse steht hinter alle internet[edit] ).
meine  weitere schritte? 
ich schreibe einen widerspruch und schicke ihn per einschreiben. es ist erstes und letztes, was ich dafür tu. mit geduld muss ich nur warten auf weitere unzählige briefe...:-D in 6-7-12... monate soll es aufhören (wenn die nur nicht verkaufen meine daten an andere "ehrliche" ltd...)
komiche sache: bei polizei haben mir gesagt, dass ich eine anzeige gegen online-ltd-betrug  nicht machen kann, weil es sie sehen als KEIN BETRUG: der preis steht.


----------



## jupp11 (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



gre...gre schrieb:


> komiche sache: bei polizei haben mir gesagt, dass ich eine anzeige gegen online-ltd-betrug  nicht machen kann, weil es sie sehen als KEIN BETRUG: der preis steht.


Viele Polizisten stehen diesem Problem völlig hilflos und ahnungslos gegenüber...
Auch die Kripo  stellt  sich teilweise erschreckend dilettantisch an 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=48423


----------



## kolm (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

aber defenitiv gibt es bei diesen 59,- ein krasses missverhältnis zwischen Preis und Leisung ( § 138 Sittenwidriges Rechtsgeschäft, Wucher  ( BGB ) - sagt nix, ein paar seiten vorher is der paragraph schon genannt worden, aber ich find es einfach angebracht, ihn nochmals zu erwähnen ) 

ich weiß auch nicht, ob "nach unten scrollen" ein schlagkräftiges argument ist, weil auf der anmeldeseite steht es ja ganz unten, wenn man zum beispiel ein rechtsgeschäft, mag es ein miet- oder kaufvertrag sein, und man liest auch nicht das klein gedruckte, ist man praktisch *selbst schuld*  -  weiß nicht, sehen des andere auch noch so wie ich ?
selbstverständlich muss man aber sagen, dass b-w von vornerein aus ist die leute abzuzocken

ausserdem hab ich niemals eine leistung von b-w angenommen, niemals den link zum weiterleiten benutzt oder sonst etwas von denen bekommen, und ich werde NIEMALS 59,- an die zaheln ( zumindest aus freiem willen)

nun ja, erst mal abwarten, was heut nachmittag der rechtsanwalt dazu sagt ... 

bis demnächst


----------



## jupp11 (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



kolm schrieb:


> und man liest auch nicht das klein gedruckte, ist man praktisch *selbst schuld*  -  weiß nicht, sehen des andere auch noch so wie ich ?


In den beiden einzigen Fällen (von hundertausenden Betroffenen) , in denen sich
 "Anbieter" mit derartigem "Kleingedruckten" vor Gericht gewagt haben, sind sie voll abgewatscht worden.


----------



## kolm (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

also ich komm jetz grad vom rechtsanwalt, un der hat gemeint, dass die gestaltung der seite so aufgemacht ist, dass sie gezielt den "kunden" über den preis von 59,- täuscht 

er hat mir empfohlen, eine e-mail zu schreiben, in denen mir die unterlagen zugeschickt werden sollen, wann ein angeblicher vertrag zu stande gekommen sein sollte, ebenfalls sollte ich sagen, dass ich diesen angeblichen vertrag anfechten werde, da die seite so gestaltet ist, in bezug auf die seite des anmeldens, wo vorgetäuscht wird, das nach *starten* nicht mehr weiteres kommt, also allgemein weger irreführender Täuschung

nun ja, mal sehen, wie es weitergeht


----------



## gre...gre (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
*Ein Handlungsbedarf besteht erst dann wieder, wenn ich einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid (näher hier ) erhalte. Diesem sollte ich widersprechen und einen Anwalt einschalten. Durch den Widerspruch gegen den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kommt es zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung, in der zum ersten Mal ein Richter den Sachverhalt rechtlich würdigen wird. Gerade Anbieter mit fragwürdigen Geschäftsmodellen dürften aber in letzter Minute einen Rückzieher machen und auf die Forderung im Einzelfall verzichten. Denn ein für sie negatives Urteil könnte dazu führen, dass keiner ihrer "Kunden" mehr bezahlt (vgl. z.B. hier).*
wie ich verstanden habe, es gibts wenig sinn einen widerspruch gegen inkassomahnung zu schreiben, sondern ich habe noch immer recht ihn zu schreiben *nur*, wenn  ich ein gerichtlichen mahnbescheid erhalte. oder?


----------



## kolm (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

ja, klar, auf mahnungen und inkassoschreiben brauchst du gar nicht antworten, erst wenn ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid kommt auf widerruf gehen, 

aber auf jeden fall braucht man sich nicht verrückt machen, b-w wird ( sicherlich ) niemals vor gericht gehen, obwohl sie bei der anmeldeseite unten die angabe von 59,- stehen haben 

ich sehe mich einfach im recht, 
1. ich habe den test nie gemacht
2. irreführende täsucheng wegen der gestaltung der seite
3. krasses bissverhältnis zwischen preis und forderung ( § 138 BGB -jaaah, von dem paragraph bekomm ich einfach nicht genug ... )


----------



## kolm (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

es heißt *missverhältnis*, nicht "bissverhältnis", obwohl ich zugeben muss, das des wort was hat .. :sun:


----------



## gre...gre (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

ich bleibe ruhig :megacool: "biss" "verhältnis" commt.
:wave:


----------



## kolm (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

ach ja, diese e-mail hab ich gestern noch an b-w geschickt :



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 


> ich bitte Sie eine Kopie der betreffenden Unterlagen meines angeblichen Vertragsabschlusses mir zu übersenden, ebenfalls möchte ich diesen sog. Vertrag, falls er vorhanden ist, anfechten, da durch die Gestaltung Ihrer Seite vorsätzlich die Kostenpflichtigkeit des Testes verschwiegen wird.
> 
> Ferner habe ich niemals einen Test gemacht und somit keinerlei Leistung Ihrerseits in Anspruch genommen.
> 
> ...






aber wahrscheinlich kommt ewiso nur der übliche textbaustein-müll ....
warten wir´s einfach mal ab


----------



## kolm (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

jetzt kam grad meine 2. mahnung mit der 5,- Verzugspauschale  
sie geben mir noch ne frist bis zum 24.10 .....

des gibts doch nicht, vorgestern ( mo.) hab ich denen eine e-mail geschrieben, die hätten sie wenigstens beantworten können ( mit ihrem üblichen textbaustein-müll )

abwarten


----------



## kolm (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

wie sieht des eigentlich aus ( jetz an alle,die schon mehr von der sache ( als die 2. mahnung ) erlebt haben ), was kommt nach dem inkassoschreiben des rechtsanwaltsbüros ?
was habt ihr anderen schon miterlebt bwz. seid gerade drinnen

vielen dank, haltet die ohren steif und trettet denen gehörig in ihren A**** !


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



kolm schrieb:


> was kommt nach dem inkassoschreiben des rechtsanwaltsbüros ?


Ein weiteres Inkassoschreiben. Und noch eins. Und noch eins. Usw.

Mittlerweile gabs (bei einem anderen Anbieter) innerhalb eines Jahres 25 Inkassoschreiben :lol:


----------



## kolm (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

wow, 25 inkassoschreiben - was da für ne summe an "zahlungsforderungen" zustande kommt ...

ich hoffe bloß, dass sich b-w durch die angabe der 59,- im mehr oder weniger fett gedruckten teil nicht abgesichert haben, und ich irgendwann ne riesige rechnung zu begleichen habe - falls das tatsächlich reicht 

aber wenn ich höre, dass nur 2 mal bis jetz solche "anbieter" vor gericht gegangen und voll auf die schnauze geflogen sind, kann man wohl beruhigt rangehen


----------



## copumag (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Ich bin LEIDER auch reingefallen! 
Ich habe mich aber im Jan.07 angemeldet, da war der Preis 100 % noch nicht unten auf der Seite gestanden! Beweisen kann ich es aber nicht, weil ich erst im Juni eine schriftl. Mahnung erhalten habe. Zuvor war alles an meine alte Emailadresse zugeschickt worden, die ich seit einem Jahr nicht mehr benutze. Daher war das ein großer Schock. Ich habe nix bezahlt und auch Briefe (die hier von anderen Personen geraten wurden zu verschicken) verschickt. 
Hat aber ans. nichts genutzt!
Gestern bekam ich wieder von der Inkassoanwaltskanzlei H., die hier ja bekannt ist, eine letzte Mahnung, und dass ich 91,16 Euro zahlen muss bis zum 5.11!
Hilfe! Was soll ich machen? ich habe nie einen Test erhalten. Und nen Anwalt kann ich mir als Studentin nicht leisten. (Meine Eltern haben auch keinen Rechtsschutz!) Hören die denn irgendwann auf? Die haben mir ja über 4 Monate nichts geschickt u jetzt fängt alles wieder an!
Kann man den Fall nicht irgendwie öffentlich machen?
Es sind soo viele schon reingefallen!
Ihr meintet die gehen nicht vor Gericht, was ist denn wenn ja? Dann muss ich mind. 2000 Euro zahlen!?

Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar!

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Immo (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



copumag schrieb:


> was ist denn wenn ja? Dann muss ich mind. 2000 Euro zahlen!?


Dann kommst du in die Bildzeitung.  
Mach hier keine Hektik und  lies  dir  das hier durch.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



copumag schrieb:


> Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar!


http://www.augsblog.de/2007/10/18/mit-herzlicher-verachtung/


----------



## kolm (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

ok, studentin und keinen rechtsschutz, dass ist selbstverständlich nicht gerade hilfreich - aber mach dir keine sorgen, die gehen NIEMALS vor gericht, ich hab ja jetz meine 2. mahnung auch bekommen und der rechtsanwalt, den ich befragt habe, hat gemeint, dass solche unangebrachten forderungen täglich unzählig oft vorkommt - und bei b-w handelt es sich zu 100 % um eine abzockseite, die sich es nicht drauen vor gericht zu gehen ( auch mit der neu angebrachten preisangabe )

einfach standhaft bleiben und solange es "nur" inkassoschreiben von einem gewissen rechtsanwalt H. sind, einfach damit zum altpapier 

noch ne frage, wie kommst du auf die 2000 € , die prozesskosten sind doch niemals so hoch, oder haste scho dein 12 inkassoschreiben bekommen ?

viele grüße
kolm


----------



## sascha (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



> Ihr meintet die gehen nicht vor Gericht, was ist denn wenn ja? Dann muss ich mind. 2000 Euro zahlen!?




Diese Aussage ist völliger Schwachsinn. Warum schreibst du so einen Unfug? Ein einfacher Blick ins Internet hätte genügt. Selbst wenn die vor Gericht ziehen würden und du verlieren würdest (beides so wahrscheinlich wie die Landung eines Ufos), lägen die Kosten nicht bei 2000 Euro, sondern bei ca. 150: 



> Gegenstandswert:
> 91,00
> Kläger beauftragt Anwalt: 	ja
> Beklagter beauftragt Anwalt: 	nein
> ...



Quelle: Prozesskostenrechner bei Spiegel Online


----------



## kolm (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

na ja, 200 € sind ja im vergleich zu 2000 € ein klacks ....

also, ich warte erst mal das nette inkassoschreiben des herrn h. ab - vielleicht gehts ja bis zum gerichtlichen mahnbescheid ( und dann selbstverständlich widerruf von mir :sun: ) da ich ja zu dem "neuen fang" an leuten gehöre, bei denen an der anmeldeseite unten in "na ja, mehr oder weniger fett gedruckten version" der preis von 59,- steht 

aber ich würde lieber eine mögliche gerichtsverhandlung in kauf nehmen, als b-w nurn einen EINZIGEN CENT zu überweißen 

vielleicht sieht sich b-w bestätigt, bei den leuten, die zu der neuen generation ( also diejenigen, bei denen die kostenpflichtigkeit - nach meiner e-mail zumindest - mehr als einmal erwähnt wurde und dann noch so fett .... ) gehören, eine gerichtsverhandlung in kauf zu nehmen ..........


----------



## issa23 (23 November 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

also wenn ihr mich fragt, ist das mit die größte [ edit] seite überhaupt...die 59€ sind schööön versteckt in den AGBs, die so klein sind, dass man se mit na lupe suchen muss
also so unverschämt kann man ja fast nimmer sein:-?

wer da zahlt ist selber schuld...das kann man eigentlich ja schon leicht erkennen, wenn schon irgendwie sowas wie: TEST STARTEN!!! da steht,kann es einfach nicht umsonst sein...:motz:

die wollen einen echt für dumm verkaufen (für 59€ sozusagen):bang:

seit nachbarschaft24.net bin ich zum glück geheilt..

hoffe ich... :scherzkeks:


----------



## besuchersw (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Ich dachte die Seite wurde schon längst plattgemacht :steinigung:
Aber es rentiert sich für die Betreiber wohl immer noch die Seite offen zu halten. Also bei mir läuft nach 2 Emails und einem Mahnschreiben nichts mehr seitens bw.de.
Habe die Emailadresse gesperrt und das Mahnschreiben unbeachtet in meinen Aktenschrank gelegt. Mehr werden die wahrscheinlich auch nicht unternehmen und je mehr man auf Manhschreiben und Emails reagiert sprich zurückschreibt, desto mehr werden die einen mit "Müll" zudröhnen bis man das Geld bezahlt nur um von denen Ruhe zu haben. Wer es sich leisten kann, warum nicht...


----------



## gagalina (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Also ich hab gestern einen Brief von einer Anwaltskanzlei in Muenchen bekommen...  Da ich aber an meiner angegebenen Addresse nicht wohne, hat meine Mutter den Brief zurueckgeschickt.  Hatte das ganze Chaos ueber Berufswahl.de schon wieder ganz vergessen 

Die Firma von der ich den Link zu Berufswahl.de bekommen habe, hat sich uebrigens entschuldigt nachdem die sich die Seite angeschaut haben und versprochen das die in Zukunft sich Ihre Werbe-Sponsoren besser anschauen.

Gagalina


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



gagalina schrieb:


> Also ich hab gestern einen Brief von einer Anwaltskanzlei in Muenchen bekommen


Wieso jetzt München? Machts der Bonner nicht mehr? Aber es finden sich immer wieder Anwälte, die für derartige "Firmen" das Inkasso übernehmen.


----------



## gagalina (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Wieso jetzt München? Machts der Bonner nicht mehr? Aber es finden sich immer wieder Anwälte, die für derartige "Firmen" das Inkasso übernehmen.



Das fand ich auch etwas komisch...  (Ich glaub den Namen von der Kanzlei darf ich hier nicht sagen, oder?)

80101 Muenchen


Gagalina


----------



## besuchersw (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hab den Mund zu voll genommen. Nur wenige Stunden nachdem ich den letzten Beitrag verfasst habe, was finde ich in meinem Briefkasten??? :roll: Mahnschreiben von einer Rechtsanwältin. @gagaline ich glaube wir könnten die gleiche Anwaltskanzlei haben :-D
Nur haben die bei mir eine andere Anschrift 81667
Well well, wie es aussieht wollen die es voll durchziehen bis zum Gerichtsbescheid. Und ich habe mich so gefreut, dass ich von denen nichts mehr höre...
Die gehören echt :banned:


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



besuchersw schrieb:


> Well well, wie es aussieht wollen die es voll durchziehen bis zum Gerichtsbescheid.


Sei mal nicht so pessimistisch, wir haben schon viele Anwälte kommen und gehen 
sehen, aber *gerichtliche* Mahnbescheide waren die sehr  seltene  Ausnahme
und  selbst wenn, wäre  das immer noch ein Versuchsballon. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## dvill (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



besuchersw schrieb:


> Well well, wie es aussieht wollen die es voll durchziehen bis zum Gerichtsbescheid.


Woraus ergibt sich diese Annahme?

Zahlungsängste durch schwachsinnige Drohschreiben zu erzeugen gehört zum Handwerk,
 mit Kostenfallen zum Nachteil seiner Mitbürger reich zu werden.

Das hat mit möglichen Fortsetzungen vor Gericht erfahrungsgemäß wenig zu tun.


----------



## besuchersw (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Mache mir absolut keine Sorgen... wenn die so :crazy: sind, sollen die doch. Mir tut nur das Papier, die Tinte und die Versandkosten leid, soviel umsonst rausgeschmissen (trifft nur für die zu die nicht zahlen). Damit könnten die sich auch was schönes zu Weihnachten leisten und wären nicht so :evil:. Oder einfach mir aufs Konto überweisen, ich hätte nichts dagegen :bandit


----------



## besuchersw (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Nachtrag:
Habe eine "sinnvolle" Verwendung für das Schreiben gefunden, als Teetassenunterlage. Hat jemand andere Ideen?:-D


----------



## sascha (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



> Damit könnten die sich auch was schönes zu Weihnachten leisten



In der Regel bringen Droh- und Inkassoschreiben den Initiatoren genug Geld ein, um sich ein oder mehrere Autos der Oberklasse leisten zu können. Da dürfte das Porto für ein paar Fantasiebriefe nicht sonderlich ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## KikiBA (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Soso, seit ich das letzte Mal hier reingeschaut habe, hat sich ja 
einiges getan...Wir sind alle einen Schritt weiter, und haben Post von irgendwelchen Anwälten bekommen! Hat ja eine Weile gedauert, aber die mußten scheinbar erstmal die Massen der Nichtzahler aufgelistet haben :wall:
Gegen das Schreiben vom Inkassobüro muß man doch aber erstmal Widerspruch einlegen, oder? 
Und hat jemand von Euch mal die 1,50€ / Minute investiert, und bei der Verbraucherzentrale telefonisch um Rat gefragt?


----------



## besuchersw (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Also ich habe ein rechtzeitiges Widerspruchschreiben mit Rückschein abgeschickt, welches komplett unbeantwortet blieb. Seltsamerweise hat sich die Anmeldezeit (die ja mit der IP "registriert" wurde :unbekannt nun geändert (in der ersten mail steht was ganz anderes). Die können ja nicht mal mehr die IPs den "Kunden" zuordnen, was soll man da noch sagen...? :troll:
Mich juckts gewaltig in den Fingern was "nettes" zu schreiben, aber wird sich keine Mücke drum kümmern und pure Verschwendung ists auch noch.

@sascha: stimme dir vollkommen zu, weil viele einfach Angst bekommen oder die Nerven verlieren und zahlen. Die Menschen werden einfach zu wenig aufgeklärt über diese Art von Abzocke.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Urteil des Landgerichts Hanau vom 07.12.2007, Aktenzeichen 9 O 870/07 (nicht rechtskräftig).

http://www.vzbv.de/go/presse/953/index.html?ref_presseinfo=true


----------



## sascha (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



> Gegen das Schreiben vom Inkassobüro muß man doch aber erstmal Widerspruch einlegen, oder?



Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (siehe Posting eins weiter oben) ist der Ansicht, dass die Betreiber der Seite mit wettbewerbswidrigen Mitteln gearbeitet haben, um Opfer zu ködern. Das hat das Landgericht Hanau genauso gesehen und die Betreiberfirma zur Unterlassung verurteilt.

Dieser Umstand würde mit Sicherheit berücksichtigt, wenn die Seitenbetreiber versuchen würden, vor Gericht ihre angeblich bestehenden Forderungen einzutreiben.

Wenn du trotzdem meinst, jetzt auch noch irgendwelche Briefwechsel mit Inkasso-Anwälten führen zu müssen, ist das allein deine Sache.


----------



## nu033 (16 Dezember 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hallo!
nun Bin auch in diese falle reingetapt, und habe den Betrag auch noch überwiesen,erst danach habe ich hier erfahren das ich nicht die einzige bin.

nun hoffe ich kann die überweisung noch morgen Rückgängig machen.


> ZAHLUNGSERINNERUNG Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau ....,  bei der Durchsicht unserer Unterlagen haben wir festgestellt, dass unsere Rechnung RE01-1**** vom 2*.**.2007 noch nicht ausgeglichen ist. Wenn Sie dies lediglich Übersehen haben, dann empfiehlt es sich besonders die Erläuterungen unter den Forderungsposten zu lesen.  Bereitstellung Online-Berufswahl-Test 59,00 Euro--------------------------------------------------------------- Zahlungsbetrag 59,00 Euro(Ohne Abzug sofort zahlbar)  Zur Erläuterung:Beachten Sie bitte die von Ihnen akzeptierten AGB. Dort heißt es: "Der Nutzer ist zur Entrichtung des einmaligen Nutzungsentgelts von 59 Euro verpflichtet. Die Mehrwertsteuer ist in diesem Betrag enthalten.Das Nutzungsentgelt ist vorbehaltlich des Widerrufsrechts des Nutzers unter Abbedingung von §614, BGB, sofort mit Vertragsschluss fällig. Über diesen Betrag wird dem Nutzer eine Rechnung zugesandt." Mit Zugang dieser Mahnung befinden Sie sich gem. §§ 286ff. BGB im Verzug. Uns steht nunmehr die Erhebungder Klage auf die Leistung sowie die Zustellung eines Mahnbescheids im Mahnverfahren zu. Sollten Sie dieoben genannte Forderung nicht bis zum **.12.2007 begleichen, sind Sie daher auch zur Zahlung der Verzugskosten verpflichtet. Haben Sie bitte Verständnis dafür, dass wir auch usw.


.

_[Identifizierbare Kennungen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## nu033 (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Berufs-Wahl.de*

Hallo!
Marcel,meine Tochter 13 ist auch auf die seite reingefallen nun haben wir auch diesen salat,
da du von den ersten hier bist wolte ich mal nachfragen ,was nun geworden ist aus der sache hatt sie  Bezahlt?


----------



## webwatcher (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



Marcel (gepostet als Gast am 23.04.2007 ) schrieb:


> Meine Freundinn (17) ist auf die Seite Berufs-Wahl.de  reingefallen.





nu033 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Marcel,....


Marcel war  Gast, er wird also nicht  antworten können. Das Posting wurde aus thematischen 
Gründen in dieses   (anmeldepflichtige)  Forum Allgemeines verschoben
Zur Zahlungspflicht Minderjähriger: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430


rolf76 schrieb:


> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


----------



## kodi (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hallo!

Ich bin nicht minderjährig und hab den Test gemacht. war mächtig enttäuscht von der leistung und dann kam auch noch 2Monate später ne rechnung (59€) obwohl mir kein preis bekannt war.
Ich bin also auch ein Opfer.
war aber so klug mich erstmal über b-w.de zu informieren bevor ich zahle!

Habe also 2Std investiert um den kompletten Treat durchzulesen.
Dieses Forum hat mir sehr geholfen.
Großes Lob!!!

Ich weiß jetzt, dass ich nichts unternehme. 

Meine Erfahrung:
Ich hatte in (meiner vergangenheit) (ich war auch über 18) mal stress mit hausaufgaben-heute.de! (bestimmt auch bekannt!) ich bin damals total verzweifelt. Drohungen das es vors Gericht geht und unzählige Briefe von Anwälten. Und der Betrag ging in die Höhe. (bis ca. 350€) Letztendlich war ich bei nem Anwalt, der hat ein brief geschikt und ich hab nie wieder was gehört. 
den anwalt konnt ich mir nur leisten weil ich vom existenzminimum gelebt hab, hatte dadurch freie rechtsberatung!
:sun:

P.S.
@Admin: räum doch mal hier auf, dann muss man nicht 2 Std verbringen für etwas, das man in 5 Minuten wissen kann! :-D


----------



## webwatcher (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



kodi schrieb:


> P.S.
> @Admin: räum doch mal hier auf, dann muss man nicht 2 Std verbringen für etwas, das man in 5 Minuten wissen kann! :-D


Threads werden nicht "aufgeräumt", dafür gibt es die Zusammenfassung.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## kodi (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

gibt es dann auch ne liste mit den bekannten seiten?
ich kenne nur ...-heute.de und nun auch berufs-wahl.de!
gibt es eine regel, wann man auf keinen fall an sowas teilnehmen kann ohne überraschungen in form einer rechnung zu bekommen?
oder muss man immer gegen die wand laufen um dann zu merken das da ne wand steht? :wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



kodi schrieb:


> gibt es dann auch ne liste mit den bekannten seiten?
> ich kenne nur ...-heute.de und nun auch berufs-wahl.de!


Es gibt Listen, die aber wenig  helfen, weil dauernd neue Seiten hinzukommen und  daher immer veraltet sind


kodi schrieb:


> gibt es eine regel, wann man auf keinen fall an sowas
> teilnehmen kann ohne überraschungen in form einer rechnung zu bekommen?


Wenn auf angeblichen Kostenlos/Gratisseiten auf der ersten spätestens auf
 der zweiten  Seite ohne jede echte Information zur Anmeldung aufgefordert wird,
ist höchste Wachsamkeit geboten. Immer nach unten scrollen und vor allem nach den AGB  suchen
 und  sie vor allem *gründlich! * lesen. 
Wenn die nicht zu finden sind oder so klein, dass man sie kaum lesen kann, Finger weg.


----------



## bleeding tears (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

ich bin auch ein "opfer" von berufs-wahl.de!
ich habe auch schon 2 mahnungen erhalten!
habe auch andere angaben gemacht,um mich dort zu registrieren!also falsche angaben!
was soll ich nun machen?!weil ich nicht das geld habe,dass dort zu bezahlen!
mfg


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



bleeding tears schrieb:


> ich bin auch ein "opfer" von berufs-wahl.de!
> ich habe auch schon 2 mahnungen erhalten! was soll ich nun machen?!


Lesen
Und hören!


----------



## bleeding tears (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

danke!

bloß...i weiß auch nich so risch!
zahlen kann ich nich!meine eltern wissen auch noch nix davon!ich will auch nicht,dass sie es wissen!

soll ich es jetzt einfach ignorieren?!

lg


----------



## katzenjens (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hallo,

ignorieren besser nicht, sondern die Eltern einweihen. Notfalls über das Video hier .

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Das gibt Post für.... (für wen eigentlich am Tag der Zustellung? Das ändert sich ja bei diesem Unternehmen permanent!  )


----------



## BenTigger (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



bleeding tears schrieb:


> danke!
> zahlen kann ich nich!meine eltern wissen auch noch nix davon!ich will auch nicht,dass sie es wissen!



Warum sollen deine Eltern es denn nicht wissen?

Ich wäre als Vater stolz auf meinen Sohn/Tochter, wenn sie alle Möglichkeiten nutzt um sich über das spätere Berufsleben zu informieren. Und bei den vielen schummel seiten im Internet ist es nicht weiter schlimm, wenn man dabei mal aus versehen ins Fettnäpfchen tritt, da es für mich als Vater eines minderjährigen Kindes ein Klacks ist, unberechtigte Forderungen abzuschmettern. Das kostet mich nur einen zweizeiligen Brief und die Sache ist erledigt. Zeige deinen Eltern dieses Forum und erkläre ihnen das du unwissend so reingefallen bist. Wenn es normale oder gute Eltern sind, helfen sie dir.
Wenn du ihnen egal bist.... naja dann soll es dich auch nicht weiter stören  denn sie sind ja noch für dich verantwortlich, solange du minderjährig bist


----------



## JulY (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hallo!
Ich hab leider das gleiche Problem. Habe mich auch bei berufe-welt.de angemeldet. Nach der ersten Zahlungsaufforderung war ich natürich schon stinksauer. Aber ich hab gedacht, dass ich jetzt eh nichts mehr dagegen machen kann und habe das Geld (leider) bezahlt. Ich dachte damit war die Sache geklärt und ich hätte jetzt einen 6-Monate-Zugang, den ich eh nicht nutzen werde, da man ja aus den Inhalten dieser Seite nicht schlauer wird. 
So, vor ein paar Tagen bekam ich nun die 2. Zahlungsaufforderung. Ich dachte, ich seh nich richtig. 
Wie kann man bitte zweimal 59€ verlangen, wenn man auf seiner Seite schreibt: die EINMALIGEN Kosten für einen SECHS-MONATE-ZUGANG???

Ich hab den bereits eine Mail gechierben, dass ich das Geld für den angegeben Zeitraum schon gezahlt habe und dass ich es nicht einsehe diesen Betrag nocheinmal zu zahlen. Darauf kam eine Mail, die zusammengefasst so viel beeinhaltete, wie: ...da können wir jetzt auch nichts mehr machen.

Was soll ich tun? ....einfach nicht reagieren und natürlich auch nicht zahlen oder noch eine Mail an die schreiben.
Ich hab irgendwie ein ungutes Gefühl dabei, auch wenn man nicht zahlen soll.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



JulY schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun? ....


1) Das lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

Individuelle Einzelratschläge sind wegen des Rechsberatungsgesetzes verboten 
Wenn die Infos nicht reichen, Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale  fragen


----------



## Journalistin (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hallo Ihr alle, 

recherchiere für einen ZDF-Beitrag grade zum Thema "Internet-Vertragsfallen" und berufs-wahl.de soll ein Beispiel sein. Solche Sites müssen einfach publik werden, damit nicht noch mehr Leute bezahlen. Im Moment suche ich noch nach Betroffenen. Hätte einer von euch Lust, mitzumachen? 
LG, Helga


----------



## dvill (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Was für Weicheier:

"darüber hinaus wäre im vorliegenden Fall ein Epressungsversuch einschlägig."

Zur Zahlung gepresst werden nur Rechtsunkundige und Hilfsbedürftige.


----------



## kodi (13 März 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Ich habe heute zum ersten mal Post von berufs-wahl bekommen.
Letzte Manung
sogar mit vorgefertigtem Überweisungsträger 
die vorigen Mahnungen waren per e-mail und ich hab mich bisher zurückgelehnt und einfach garnichts getan! 
Ich wüsste gern wie ich einen Gerichtlichen Bescheid erkenne!
Für den (sehr geringen) Fall das mal einer kommt, denn darauf würd ich auf jeden Fall reagieren - mit nem Wiederspruch!
Bis dahin bleib ich jedoch :stumm: !!!

_[Schriftgröße korrigiert. Hier wird nicht gebrüllt. (bh)]_


----------



## jupp11 (13 März 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



kodi schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gern wie ich einen Gerichtlichen Bescheid erkenne![/i]



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338

damit du weißt, wie er aussieht. in Natur wirst du ihn nie zu Gesicht bekommen
( jedenfalls nicht in diesem  Zusammenhang )


----------



## Nady (31 März 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

hallo,

ich verfolge dieses Thema nun schon sehr lange, habe mir viele nützliche Tips holen können, dafür erst mal danke...
Heute bekam ich mal wieder Post vom anwalt, diesmal von der Kanzlei [ edit] her in München. Etwas iritiert bin ich darüber dass der Brief gleich zweimal kam, mit identischem Ihnalt nur im Betrag ist ein unterschied und eben das Aktenzeichen. Laut Brief eins soll ich 107,30€ zahlen und laut Brief zwei 107,26€. 
Ich habe weiterhin vor nicht zu reagieren. Im Forum habe ich noch keine Beiträge über ähnliche "doppelschreiben" gefunden, deshalb dachte ich, ich schreib auch mal was dazu.

Gruß

Nady


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

...sowas kommt z. B. dann vor, wenn sich jmd. zeitnah zwei Mal mit den gleichen Daten anmeldet oder (was auch nahe liegt) die Datenbank aus dem Ruder gerät.


----------



## Nady (1 April 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

das glaub ich eher, denn angemeldet hab ich mich definitief nur ein mal...


----------



## Chris-2008 (3 April 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hallo erst mall

ich wolte nur voraus sagen das ich ne schreibschwache habe und nicht so richtig schreiben kann ok denn erst mall zu der sch.....

ich habe schohn im forum gelessen aber es sint so wille seiten das ich mein kopf schohn gegen der :wall: haun mochte 

so erst mall ich bin 18 und habe mich wor ca 5 mon da auch angemeldet und hatte auch ne rechnung bekommen da wo ich ca 59 zalhen soll 

ich habe denn test auch mit gemacht aber bis haute keine Auswertung bekommen ich hatte die mail bekommen haute

______________________________________


> bei der Durchsicht unserer Unterlagen haben wir festgestellt, dass unsere Rechnung RExx-yyyy vom 10.12.2007 noch nicht ausgeglichen ist. Wenn Sie dies lediglich Übersehen haben, dann empfiehlt es sich besonders die Erläuterungen unter den Forderungsposten zu lesen.   Bereitstellung Online-Berufswahl-Test               59,00 Euro---------------------------------------------------------------     Zahlungsbetrag                                      59,00 Euro(Ohne Abzug sofort zahlbar)



_______________________________________

so und habe denn geschrieben warum ich das bezalhen soll ob woll ich keine auswertung bekommen habe mall sehn was die da zu sagen


was kann ich da gegen machen ich wolt nicht alles im forum lessen und wolte fragen ob mir einer das wichtigste sagen kann was ich machen kann oder machen muss

bitte

MFG Chris


----------



## Wembley (3 April 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



Chris-2008 schrieb:


> was kann ich da gegen machen ich wolt nicht alles im forum lessen und wolte fragen ob mir einer das wichtigste sagen kann was ich machen kann oder machen muss


Es reicht, wenn du grad die letzte oder die letzten beiden Seiten liest. Da gibt es genug Infos und Links. Aber ein klein wenig einlesen musst du dich schon. Dich ins Bett bringen und dann vielleicht auch noch zudecken, können wir dann doch nicht.


----------



## Chris-2008 (3 April 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

lach ich und schohn bett lol ok danke werte mall lesen


----------



## hwausr (11 September 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hallo, ich bin auch mal wieder da und schon etwas weiter..Ich habe mittlerweile eine "Ankündigung gerichtliches Mahnverfahren" bekommen:rollie Jungs und Mädels sind recht hartnäckig. Mein "Fall" wird inzwischen auch von der Anwaltskanzlei G.  (ich nenne ihren Namen) in München bearbeitet. Ich werde mal abwarten und euch weiter auf dem laufenden halten..


----------



## jupp11 (11 September 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



hwausr schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile eine "Ankündigung gerichtliches Mahnverfahren" bekommen:


Ist bekannt, Taucht auch in den anderen Threads bereits auf, in denen die Dame  tätig ist.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 September 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



hwausr schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile eine "Ankündigung gerichtliches Mahnverfahren" bekommen


Erst die "Ankündigung"? Das ist ja ein sehr frühes Stadium. Da werden noch die "dringende Ankündigung", die "sehr dringende Ankündigung", die "unvermeidlich zwingende dringende Ankündigung" und andere Kuriositäten aus der Mottenkiste der Inkassobutzen folgen....:-D


----------



## hwausr (11 September 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Na, da steht mir ja noch was bevor Die scheinen in ihrem Büro wohl nichts anderes zu tun zu haben als uns zu ärgern, was? Mittlerweile zieht sich die Angelegenheit schon über 1 Jahr hin..


----------



## Jule-Maus (11 September 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hallo,

auch meine Tochter ist auf die berufs-wahl. reingefallen und nach vielen Mahnungen haben wir heute die

ANKÜNDIGUNG DES GERICHTLICHEN KLAGEVERFAHRENS

erhalten.

Gleichzeitig ist ein Urteil des Amtsgericht Wiesbaden anbei, indem eine Klägerin 
angeblich gegen die Online,Services LTD, vertreten durch die bekannte Münchner Anwältin K.G., den Prozess verloren hat!!!!!!!!!

Also das erste, mir bekannte Urteil,indem die OSLTD. gewonnen hat.

Wer weiss mehr und wie habt <ihr Euch verhalten????

Ist das immer noch [ edit] oder wird es jetzt gefährlich????

LG, Jule-Maus


----------



## Captain Picard (11 September 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



Jule-Maus schrieb:


> Also das erste, mir bekannte Urteil,indem die OSLTD. gewonnen hat.


Das stimmt so nicht. Das Urteil ist bekannt

 Sie haben nicht gewonnen sondern nicht verloren. Nicht sie haben geklagt sondern 
sie sind verklagt worden, was hier immer als ziemlicher Unfug angesehen wurde.
 An der Forderungssituation hat sich absolut nichts geändert.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 September 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Das Urteil, das K.G. (aus mir völlig unverständlichen Gründen) wohl zur "Druckerhöhung" inzwischen überall mit ihren "Mahn-Drohungen" verbreitet, hat nicht das Geringste mit den "Geschäften" der Frankfurter zu tun.

Nach wie vor gilt, was im Zusammenhang mit der Nutzlosbranche schon immer Gültigkeit hatte:

Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Jule-Maus (11 September 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hallo Captain Picard,

heisst das, es bleibt alles beim alten und wir reagieren garnicht darauf,oder sollen wir einen Anwalt hinzuziehen???

Das Schreiben vom Amtsgericht sieht schon hochoffiziell aus.

Ich denke diese Briefe werden ab heute viele der Betroffenen in ihren Briefkästen haben.

Also, was sollen wir tun???

LG, Jule-Maus


----------



## webwatcher (11 September 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



Jule-Maus schrieb:


> Also, was sollen wir tun???



An den Aussagen und  Hinweisen im Forum  ändert sich absolut nichts.  Die Links  dorthin sind 
tausendfach gepostet worden
Sollten diese Informationen nicht reichen >  Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt 

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist verboten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 September 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Nun, Herr Google weiss mehr. Du musst es nur selbst suchen und anklicken


----------



## Jule-Maus (12 September 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Alles klar,
war in einem anderen Forum, in dem die Leute noch nicht soweit sind wie hier.

Danke für die Hilfe, ich weiss jetzt weiter!!!!!!!!!

LG, Jule-Maus


----------



## dvill (12 September 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



Jule-Maus schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig ist ein Urteil des Amtsgericht Wiesbaden anbei


War auch das Urteil vom 07.12.2007, Az. 9 O 870/07, LG Hanau dabei?


> Das LG Hanau entschied, dass auf den von der Online Service Ltd. betriebenen Seiten lebenstest.de, iqfieber.de, berufs-wahl.de und online-flirten.de nur unzureichend über den Preis informiert wird


Weiter hierzu: Web-Abzocke: Wie sich Verbraucher gegen Abo-Fallen wehren können - Netzwelt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


> In dem nun bekannt gewordenen, SPIEGEL ONLINE vorliegenden Beschluss (6 U 266/07) führt das Gericht aus: "Die hier im Streit stehenden Sternchenhinweise sind schon deshalb nicht klar und unmissverständlich, weil die Werbeadressaten überhaupt nicht in Erwägung ziehen, etwas für die Teilnahme an dem Lebenserwartungstest, dem Berufswahltest, dem IQ-Test oder dem Flirt-Portal zahlen zu müssen."
> 
> Daraufhin ist jetzt ein Urteil gegen die Online Service Ltd. vom vorigen Dezember rechtskräftig geworden. Damals urteilte das Landgericht Hanau (Az. 9 O 870/07), dass die Online Service Ltd. die Preise für die Dienstleistungen auf vier beanstandeten Seiten versteckt und damit gegen die Preisangabenverordnung und das Wettbewerbsrecht verstößt.


Da blickte der Herr Amtsrichter wohl nicht durch.


----------



## dvill (12 September 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Jetzt wird's derb: Vertretbar Weblawg » Blog Archive » Online Content Limited: Klage - immer noch - nicht zustellbar


> Das AG Wiesbaden teilt mit:
> 
> In Sachen […| ./. Online Content Ltd. konnte die Zustellung […] nicht erfolgen. Die/der Zustellerin(in) hat dafür folgenden Grund mitgeteilt: Die Empfängerin/der Empfänger ist unbekannt.


Der Beitrag ist vom Donnerstag, 29. Mai 2008 13:23

Wie bitte kann eine Person mit unbekannter Adresse vom gleichem Amtsgericht zur fast gleichen Zeit als existent betrachtet werden?


----------



## Wembley (12 September 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Wie bitte kann eine Person mit unbekannter Adresse vom gleichem Amtsgericht zur fast gleichen Zeit als existent betrachtet werden?


Auch andere haben Probleme, die Firma Online Content zu kontaktieren, z. B. Die Verbraucherzentrale.

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet.pdf (Stand 14. Juli 2008 )



> Online Content Ltd., GBR
> .....
> Stand: *Die Abmahnung konnte bisher nicht zugestellt werden.*



Interpretationen dessen enthalte ich mich (sollten auch meine Mitposter tun). Ich denke mir aber meinen Teil. Letzteres gilt natürlich auch für meine Mitposter.


----------



## dvill (16 September 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Hier wird das verständlich und richtig erklärt:

Amtsgericht Wiesbaden widerspricht Mahnungen von Katja Günther: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## webwatcher (16 September 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Das Amtsgericht Wiesbaden stellt klar!


Das steht hier schon seit gestern  klarer: 
Amtsgericht Wiesbaden widerspricht Mahnungen von Katja Günther: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

man sollte auch mal die News lesen..


----------



## bernhard (18 September 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt : Rechtsanwältin treibt für Online-Abzocker Geld ein


> Der Rat der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt lautet:
> Nicht verunsichern lassen! Betroffene Verbraucher sollten diesen erneuten Einschüchterungsversuch von Rechtsanwältin G. ignorieren!


----------



## dvill (19 September 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

heise online - 19.09.08 - Abofallen-Betreiber werden dreister


----------



## dvill (21 September 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

test.de - Rechtsanwältin im Auftrag von Abzockern - Meldungen - Steuern + Recht - Tests + Themen - Stiftung Warentest


> Irreführung mit Urteil
> 
> Ausgerechnet eine Rechtsanwältin treibt die Internet-Abzocke auf die Spitze: Im Auftrag von Firmen wie der Genealogie Ltd. oder der Online Content Ltd. verschickt K. G. massenhaft Mahnungen.


----------



## dvill (22 September 2008)

*AW: berufs-wahl.de*

Die Welt ekelhafter Geschäftsmodelle ist klein. Hier sind zwei Faxe mit Eingangsstempel

aktuelles-inkassorecht.de/pdf/Einstellungsbeschluss_der_Darmstaedter_Staatsanwaltschaft_vom_24.08.2007_in_einem_grossen_Sammelermittlungsverfahren.pdf

und das dritte von links unter

Onlinedienstrechnung -> gerichtliches Verfahren droht - ForumBase


----------

